# ACU at UCH, London....part 13



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies... 


Love, luck & sticky vibes

   

Natasha x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Yay Im the first for once!!! Thanks Natasha

Hey girls! 

How are we all doing? Sorry Ive been quiet. I had my FET on wedsnesday as planned, the first two blasts out of the four survived the thaw ok and expanded well and so it all went really well. Its just down to me now to keep hold of them. Pressure eh?!
And so I only had two put back and not three. The final two are still frosties just in case.
The staff during the FEt were wonderful. Both DH and I felt like we were their only clients! 

Yesterday I did nothing but put my feet up because I was getting a lot of twinges in that area and Im just hoping its because they are settling in. Ive had nothing today though.

I dont know about you but I quite enjoy the 2ww. Yeah I know Im a bit  
Its because you get spoilt by your Dh more and also its a time to live in hope and not despair.....do you know what I mean? Its like blissful ignorance of whats around the corner.


Lou, I always found the DR bit worse than the stimming. I wish you lots of luck, its more daunting to start with because you dont know what to expect but honestly its not as bad as you sometimes imagine it will be.

Hi, to everyone - sorry for lack of personals as I cant read back over the thread now! 
Hope you are all ok

Jen xx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Jen,

Fantastic news    .

Take it easy

x


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

J-Mo, so pleased your transfer went well and you sound so chilled. Lots of    coming your way.

Love Em x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Mummy and Em! I am chilled Im going to go and read outside now in the sunshine! 

Em Ive put your bubbles onto a lucky double 7!

Jen x


----------



## adet (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank you all for your warm wishes. Well I could'nt take the wait any longer and tested early which was  yesterday and I got a  

(Recap E\C 6th May, E\T 11 - 2 blasts transffered) I was told by the ACU to wait 16 days b4 testing.

Well fingers crossed...

To all the oldies out there, pls never give up as miracles do happen.


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

OMG Adet

Woooohoooo that is fantastic news     .

May your official testing day  be just as today 

Take care
Mummy P x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

JM - great news, very glad to hear/read.

Adet, brilliant! how heartening. 

Glitter, not sure if we're talking about the same thing.....

If you mean the OST that UCH does, you have an E2 measurement on day 2 and again on day 3, testing for whatever the increase in estrogen is, as a result of applying exogenous FSH eg puregon, gonal f etc. (as opposed to a recombinant such as menopur which UCH tends to use for stimms). The idea is that this increase gives an indication of how one will respond to IVF drugs.

Re AMH, it's a completely different measure of the activity of the granulosa cells and nothing should affect it -that's why it's increasing in popularity as a measure. (It shouldn't even change intra cycle, though there's a small body of literature to suggest it changes after day 5, hence the advice to do it day 2/5) It measures quaNtity of ov reserve and by implication IVF success. (Selfevidently, one cannot succeed with ivf with zero ov reserve.)

As you can see, this is a bit of a bugbear of mine as, contrary to what a lot of consultants think, AMH has not been shown to MEASURE egg quaLLLity in a scientifically robust way. It is clearly LIKELY that if your body has gone thorugh the process of reduction in ov reserve, that the woman is older and quality is also lower, that's all that can be said.

however, so far, there's nothing specifically for egg quality, which is a shame as a lot of older women, myself included, would sure like to know!

Now, how did I get on to that? I think because it truly enrages me when consultants make fortunes by selling hope on the back of generalities and sloppy thought processes.....

[red]This post contains the posters own opinions and not that of FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners.[/red]


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Jen - Congratulations on both the frosties thawing well....i am keeping everything crossed for you that all works out well.   .  PS i am with you on the 2WW, i really enjoyed it too!!

Adet - Congratulations!!    it is about time we had some more good new on here!!  You and DH must be over the moon.  Keep us updated on your progress!

MummyP- Gosh where does time go?  YOur 16wk scan is just round the corner.  I hope it all goes well.  Be warned about the random invoices that still keep on coming from the clinic, loads of girls have mentioned it before!

Hi to everyone else...this is just a quick one from me, as can you belive i have only just finished working!!

Today is actually my one year anniversary since my test date from my IVF cycle.  I am feeling a bit down today....i think it is just remembering all the emotions i went through this time last year.  I can't belive a year has gone by and i have not had another round of tx yet (although i did have it cancelled in Nov).  I wonder what i am actually doing, and am getting a bit cross with myself.  I know i am relatively young for IVF...but my insides are definitely not on the same wave length...more like a 37 year old i have been told, but we just are not financially or mentally ready for another round yet!  I sometimes wonder if i am just throwing myself into the new job as it is a reason not to focus on this  Sorry to be a bit down this eve...but i promise to perk up!!

Sending you all the best on whatever part of this crazy journey you are all on.

Enjoy the bank holiday,
LMG
xxx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

J-Mo - hope the 2ww isn't too agonising for you

Adet - AMAZING news!!!

So I am well into the injections- the first two were fine (the nurse, Trudy, did the first, then my hubbie did the second). The third time, I got a massive bruise on my stomach...but am trying not to be a wimp! I had a blood test yest and I am to stay on 1.5ampules for the time being. Have scan tomorrow. Egg Collection is scheduled for Thur 5 June if all goes to plan but it could be earlier or later apparantly. Im actually surprisingly feeling ok with all the drugs, just abit fragile but no major bloating or anything like that yet...

Trying to be as calm as possible and really trying to block negative thoughts out of my mind (like, what if I hyperstimulate, what if no eggs fertilize, what if I get a bfn, the usual!!!).

How is everone else keeping? xx


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Adet - what fantastic news!       Huge congratulations and loads of luck for a smooth nine months.  Hope you've had a great weekend  

Thanks for the bubbles Jen   I hope DH is still spoiling you rotten.

Anna, you are now officially the guru! Next time I need a result explaining, I know who I'll be contacting   

LMG   coming your way. I have been feeling very similar emotions and also giving myself a bit of a hard time about the fact that so long has gone past since we have done anything about tx. But seeing your post has made me realise something. The fact that you have other things going on in your life besides fertility tx is something to celebrate and be proud of. A year ago I was so completely overwhelmed by tx plans, I could think of nothing else. Now I know a bit more about what tx actually involves; I am not so blase about pumping myself full of drugs or of spending tons of hard earned cash on a chance of success. I have not given up and I actually feel very positive about our next cycle, but it is not to the exclusion of all else. To maintain some sanity in all this does mean that we need to take time and only undertake tx when we are ready to. If you were to go into tx feeling less than committed there is the chance you feel you are wasting your time, money and health. I know last year I pushed DH into tx before he was really ready. This time we may be going slower, but that is not a bad thing. I hope you are feeling better after the weekend  vibes

Love to you all,
   
Em x


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Lou,

Sorry, I am such a slow poster that our posts crossed.   

Great to hear things are going well. I know I was covered in bruises, but they looked worse than they felt so I got loads of sympathy from DH   Hope yours are the same not those horrid ones where nothing shows, but you're really tender. 

Here's lots of calming baby dust!   

Take care,
Em x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

hi, morning all, re injections, for some silly reason in my second cycle, i started holding the skin really taut and away from the body if you seee what i mean. these were really sore. i learned (a) to hold it loosely and (b) to let go slightly as the fluid goes in, which makes sense, as otherwise the other person is pushing against the "injectee's" whole strength!

K, thanks. i am certainly obsessed that's for sure. ;-)

Jmo - hope you're on good form and had a nice weekend.

All, good luck this week!  xxx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Em - actually, like you - the bruise looks big and very purple but its not tender anymore and poor hubbie thinks he did something wrong! Actually, I think it was my fault as like Anna the third - I held my skin away from the body and he couldnt get the needle in very easily which killed! We are working it out though.

Am in for scan and blood test tom morning at 9.45 - anyone else due in then? 

REALLY knackered today....is this a side effect from the menopour? I've come home early from work and about to go to bed!! 

X


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Morning everyone.

I am back from a very hot and sunny Santorini and am truly delighted by this lovely weather and being back in work.  Had a lovely week away and would definitely recommend it.

Didn't manage to post before I went away as my laptop had a senior moment.  Has been fixed by a friend whille we were away so am up and running again now.

Went for a scan last Monday before I went away to see if Cyril the cyst was still present.  He had gone but his mate Cecil had turned up on the other side.  Have been on Primolut for the whole time we have been away to see if it will go as they didn't want to cancel another cycle.  Back in at lunch time today to see.  If it is I will have to go on the pill the irony of which hasn't escaped me!!!.  Have convinced myself that it is still there so won't be too shocled if it is.  What a pain in the wotsit though.

Will catch up with you all later when I get home but congratulations to Adet on your BFP and good luck Jen on your 2ww.

Bye for now.

Button xxxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi again everyone

The Cyst is Dead!!!  Yippee.  Started sniffing today so hopefully there won't be anything there when I go in after my period shows up.  It was manic in the clinic today.  I was there for 1.5 hours.  Only the little lady Dr doing the scans.  Oh well, shouldn't complain about good news!!

I'm just catching up on my Sky+ recordings of Gordon Ramsay.  I love him he is strangely sexy in a wrinkly way!

Hope everyone is OK.  Pretty quiet on here.

Lou27 - Hope your scan went OK today and you weren't sitting around for too long.  I injected into my leg when I did IUI couldn't face doing my tummy.  Never had much bruising but would take any amount if it got the required result.

LMG - Sorry to hear that you were feeling down thinking about last year.  You should only have another go at tx when you are ready.  It is a lot of time, energy and money to be investing if it isn't the right time for you.  

Hello to everyone else - Glitter, Trixter, Em, Anna the third, LucyM, MummyP, Tillytoots and anyone else not mentioned here or above.

Button xxx


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Way to go Button! Cecil banished   and sniffing started. I have to say, the waiting is the one thing about tx that does my head in; though good news certainly helps! 

Gordon Ramsey - def v yummy   

Hope the scan went OK Lou and that you're nicely rested up. To be honest, I really don't remember much about the side effects I had from the drugs, sorry I can't be v useful. I do remember thinking that I wasn't v hormonal, then a few weeks later DH said something about me being a complete head case. Suppose I should be grateful that I was blissfully unaware   Hope you've managed to avoid any more bruises; this isn't really the time of year to have nice purple thighs   (although with all the rain my legs haven't seen much daylight - at least it serves some purpose other than making my lawn look like the local jungle).

Hope everyone is doing OK.
   

Love Em x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Bloody hell ladies, the saga continues...

I went to the toilet this morning when I got to work and had some spotting.  Panic quickly followed along with a call to the ACU.  Pip has just called back to say that as I have been on Primolut for so long it is probably just a bit of breakthrough beeding and nothing to worry about.  Easier said than done...  I didn't realise it was going to be so hard to actually get started.  Fingers crossed it stops!

The really spooky thing is that I had a dream last night that I had started bleeding.  I'm scaring myself now!!

Hope you are all OK today.  At least the sun is shining!

Em - Glad you agree with the Gordon Ramsay loving!!  His potty mouth is a bit over the top but he is the only person who can get away with it!

A slightly apprehensive Button xxx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Button - I also freaked out when I had spotting when I shouldnt have (actually whilst on the pill as that was the IVF protocal they put me on due to irregular periods). Pip and the other nurse, Trudy are great and put my mind to rest. Bet you can't wait to just get started already. 

Keme - scan & bloods went well yesterday - I am to stay on 1.5 ampules and there are 10 follicles in each ovary - each about 10mm which is about the right size for this stage apparantly. In again tomorrow am for another scan to see if they are growing nicely.  My tummy is quite tender as of yesterday.  Thing I am most scared about is that non fertilize - really freaking out about that prospect. It's my first IVF so anything could happen but I suppose because the 3 IUIs failed, I am worried there is a reason for it like poor egg quality or something. Having said that, I am 27, so they should be ok But because I have PCOS - egg quality may not be as good.
OMG - I am seriously rambling here.  Really sorry!!

Acupuncture last night seemed to help actually, not as headachey or hormonal today.

LOL xxx


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hiya,

Button, I also had spotting when I was sniffing and it wasn't a problem at all. I agree with Lou; the nurses at ACU are absolutely fantastic. They deserve medals for all the reassurance and information they gave us last year   

Good to hear the acupuncture helped Lou, I keep promising myself I'll give it a go, but then chicken out saying that I don't know where to go!    20 follies - wow!    With that many potential eggs I'm sure fertilisation won't be a problem. I know the feeling though; that was one of things I really worried about. Although, recently I've been scouring the net for stats on IVF success rates and found that failed fertilisation was much rarer than I thought (the figure of 1% rings a bell). I'll have another dig around and see if I can find it for you; it definitely helped reassure me that it wasn't something I should worry about - and I only had 12 follies in total until really late on.

Love to you all,
   

Em x


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Em - your message actually really reassured me - I should stop stressing out about it and get some rest. Waiting for hubbie to get home to inject me...

In tomorrow morning for another scan. Bye for now. Will write very soon no doubt with further updates. Love to all. x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Nice to see it all buzzy on here again!

Thanks to all of you for your messages last week!

Lou -  i hope your scan went well this morning. 10 follies on each side is indicating a bumper crop....well done!!!  I had about 24 follies in total in my cycle, and i have to say that i started feeling quite swollen and was really constipated (sorry TMI) towards ec and after.  Apart from that, i don't think i suffered too much....although like Keme, my DH assures me i was pretty mentalist!!

Button - Yeah....i am so glat Ceril and Cecil have disappeared!!  I love the names, i will have to think about naming mine now...apparently i have one back on my left ovary too!!!  I might call her Celine after Ms Dion....as i am not a fan of hers either!!!  Don't worry about the spotting, it is probably the shock of the impending tx, weather and your natural cycle wanting to burst through!!  So  how was Santorini  Did you go and watch the sunset on the amazing beach  I really want a holiday too!

Keme -  sounds like you are doing a lot of prep for the next tx.  When are you starting again?  

J-mo - how are you doing

I meant to tell you all the story of my dog last weekend.  DH had gone out for the day and did not tell me that he had left our gates open.  Anyway, i put the mutt outside for a bit and then got caught up on a phone call for 40 mins (as you do), i then went to get the dog in and he was nowhere to be seen.  I ran down to the gates and noticed they were wide open, so ran back in (changed out of my pj's as i was having a sofa day), and ran around the streets manic shouting his name.  I must have been out for about 20 mins and thought i will pop home to see if he has gone back.  Anyway, as i turn into the drive, my gates are shut again.  As i go in, he comes bounding towards me and jumps up with his ball in his mouth...ready to play.  I still don't know how he got home, and who shut the gates...i am starting to think that i have started imagining things!!!  

Anyway, hello to everyone else.  I hop you are all well...thank crunchie it is Friday!!!

Have a good weekend.

LMG
xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Thanks for your reassurances regarding the spotting.  It is still going on today but no heavier so just have to hope that AF stays away properly until after I have finished the Primolut, which will be Sunday.

Lou27 - Great news re all your follies.  If I get half that number I will be chuffed.  My AMH reading was quite low so I am on 5 (yes 5!) ampules of Menopur.  God knows what that is going to make me feel like!  Hope your scan goes well today, let us know.

LMG - Santorini was beautiful, you should go!  We hired a moped for a couple of days so managed to see most of the Island and watched the sunset at Fira.  Oia is the place where you see all of the photos of.  It is amazing and I could quite happily have stayed there for longer!  Your dog story made me laugh.  I haven't got a dog as DH doesn't like them (boo!).  We used to have dogs when I was a kid and one in particular was a bit of a pain at escaping and taking himself off for walks.  Glad he turned up safe and sound though.

Em - I agree that the nurses at the ACU need a medal.  I was nearly in tears when I called yesterday but felt much better after they reassured me that it was probably nothing to worry about.

Anyway, as LMG has said thank crunchie it is Friday.  My job is soooooo boring at the moment.  I am hoping that they will make me redundant soon and give me a nice little pay off.  It is convenient for me to stay here for now as my boss is very supportive about IVF and taking time off which I just wouldn't get if I moved somewhere else.  Just have to stick it out I suppose!

Have a good day everyone.

Button xxx


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

So much catching up todo. 

LMG, ur story had me laughing. Maybe u were dreaming. How r u doing?

Keme, long time no hear. It's gettint to that time of the year. 71/2 weeks left yippeee. NQT year went so quick, i'm glad about that.

Hi Anna, Button, Lou, mummy P, JMo and the rest.

Congratulations Adet on ur BFP. There will be many more on this thread.

I have an appt with Serhal in June. I hope i won't be doing any more tests cos the nurse I spoke to said it's been long since my last cycle. of course it is, it was last year  

TT, how r u keeping up? Is DH taking good care of u.

Take care everyone.


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi!

Button - I know 5 ampules must seem like loads (i am on lowest dosage of 1.5 and that's bad enough) but we will do whatever we have to and will get through this!!

LMG - thanks for the encouragement.

So - had my scan and it looks like 7 follicles on one side are growing and 6 on the other ranging from about 13-16 mm - the others are too small so it looks like about 13 in all and no hyperstimulation effects yet which is encouraging. EC is set for Wed or Thur next week. I have another scan this Sun/Mon to make sure the follicles are growing as they like them to be about 20mm. Hope they keep growing!!!! 

Went a bit mental at my hubbie last night as he came home at midnight quite drunk as he had drinks with his old colleagues and I was waiting up for him to inject me. I went BALLISTIC at him for a) drinking at a time like this b) Not telling me he was running late c) Keeping me up late d) Thinking he could inject me after 3 glasses of wine and 1 mohito. Well, seeing as I can't inject myself, I had no choice. What a nutter, after everything we go through. aaaaagh


Have a lovely and relaxing weekend. x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Lou27, great news about your follies.  13 is a great number and hope you are pleased.  Fingers crossed that they keep growing.  I completely sympathise with the issue of your DH drinking.  Mine has really cut down over the last 6 months although finds it impossible to completely give up.  He is changing jobs and his last day is next Friday so I am petrified at what state he will come home in after his leaving drinks.  I am such a nag sometimes and know if I even mentioned to him that he really shouldn't be drinking anything at such a crucial time it will turn into WW3!  He knows the rules, I guess I just have to trust him to not drink too much...

xxx


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hiya,

Tokii, bet you'll be pleased to get the year finished; shame it's report writing time tho! Are you planning for another cycle during the holidays? I was hoping to get started before then, but things keep getting in the way to slow us down    

Button, hope your day has livened up a bit. I also put off finding another job because of tx. Having an understanding boss and supportive colleagues is just so valuable, although I do resent having my life on hold. Perhaps you should take up travel writing - your description of Santorini sounded great  -I want to go now! I am always looking for jobs, then questioning myself about what I really want and end up staying put (I do love where I work tho!). Will keep  that af behaves for you. 

Lou, hope the scan went well and the wait was short   Just realised you have posted (I really must take less than an hour to write a reply!) Sounds like you have a bumper crop on the way - well done. I'm also well impressed you didn't   your DH, or at least threaten to inject HIM after a few drinks. Hope his aim wasn't too bad   

LMG, glad to hear you have recovered from your doggy escapade    Bet it took longer for you to recover than it did for the dog. Yes, we are planning to start tx soon.

I had a lap last week and Jar Jar Binks was removed along with the dodgy lump, so hopefully we'll be given the all clear to start. Actually I was feeling quite proud of myself - when I went in for the lap I was told my resting pulse was 56. I haven't been exercising all that much, but guess I'm fitter than I thought.   My DH is now completely bored of me telling everyone   There was also loads of endo removed, which I wasn't that surprised about; with any luck a good clear out means the chances of the next tx being successful are higher.   

Hope you all have fab plans for the weekend. We were hoping to get some gardening done, but I have a feeling we'll end up having another lazy one!
   
Love Em x


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Morning all,

LMG - I hope you doing OK?

Lou27 - 13 follies fantastic news , when is egg collection? 

Keme - Fantastic news on your lap results,    for a good round of TX

Adet - I hope your still   . When is your first scan?

J-Mo - Hope your taking it easy, sending you    . 

Button76 - Yeaaaahh   you banished those cyst, good luck with your TX  

To all I've missed, positive thoughts whatever your doing, just be good to yourselves xx

Mummy P x


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there,

I had a scan this morning and all going to plan. Egg collection is set for Wed morning (under sedation of course). How painful is it when you come round? I am a little scared but more about non fertilizing. Ok - off now to fill in those dreadful forms. xx


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Lou,

That's great news. Best of luck for Wednesday; personally I found egg collection the easiest part (mainly because I'm a wimp and would much rather sleep through everything, including the stimming injections   ). I wasn't sore afterwards at all, so much so that I went for a run the day after completely forgetting, but a bit of a stomach cramp reminded me that I should be taking it easy. I think I was just looking for something to do to take my mind off waiting for phone calls about fertilisation - def more difficult than the procedure!

I had forgotten about the mountain of paperwork    Does any one know if we have to do that all again for each cycle? 

Hi Mummy P, how are things with you?

Hope everyone doing OK - it's all so quiet again. I'm hoping it's because you're all off enjoying other things   

Well we did manage to do some gardening and I have rediscovered muscles that time forgot - I ache all over and we were only out there for a few hours. At least it's raining again so I don't have to go around watering  

Love to you all,
 
Em x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Well done Lou27.  Glad everything has gone according to plan.  I was wondering about the pain of Egg collection too but I have to get to that point first!  Good Luck for tomorrow.  Fingers crossed that they get lots of ripe juicy eggs!

Em I also did some gardening at the weekend.  Put loads of stuff in pots and baskets and like you say great that I don;t have to water them but I do wish the sun would come back.  I hate this rubbish weather!

MummyP - Good to hear from you.  Hope that you are doing OK.  

Not a lot to report from me.  Took my last Primolut on Sunday night so am just waiting for AF to show.  Hope she doesn't take too long.

Hello to everyone else.  Hope you are all OK.

Button xxxx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Em - I also did some gardening (for the first time in my life!!) on Sunday - was actually quite fun. My hubbie showed me how to weed the rockery - its really addictive!!

Button - hope AF shows up ASAP for you so you can get started.

Feeling ok - off to work now - trying to be calm and collected! XX


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Just a quickie to say we'll be thinking of you tomorrow Lou.
       ​


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you so much. Off to sleep now. Just had acupuncture so quite tired.

xxx


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi there!

hope you are doing well. 
For those who do not know me, I am an ex ACU who did IVF in February with negative result!! only one embryo out of 8 follies....  

anyway, I just want to give you a quick update: I've been doing ICSI in Bologna in one of the most famous clinic. I had 17 follies, and I am going to transfer 3 embrios tomorrow (in Italy you can only transfer 3 embrios and you cannot freeze them!)

anyway, I have had an excellent response this time!!!

At ACU they told me that I had low ovarian reserve, that my response was similiar to a woman in her 40s... (I'm 36)... that the quality of my follies was very bad etc etc. and I felt very very bad last time... They treated me like a poor responder...

Hope everything is going to be all right... but in any case for me is a little victory!!

good luck  

Eleonora


----------



## jaymac (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi

Just wanted to update you all and ask what you think.

We had DP’s DNA fragmentation results back and they are so disastrously abnormal, I guess the term is abnormally abnormal.  We are wondering if there is something temporarily affecting him for them to be so bad.  We have been advised to go ahead this cycle, but I can’t help feeling that we are doomed to fail.  

From a bit of internet reading a border line result can mean that embryos are unlikely to progress beyond D3 or if they do then there is a high incidence of miscarriage.  DP’s result is way beyond borderline.  We both feel we should and spend some time looking at ways to improve it, retest in a few months and decide what to do then.  It’s really hard to go against UCH advice and gutting to be delaying it all.

Sending good vibes to you all.

J
XX


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Jaymac - Sorry to see your news about the fragmentation test.  I don't know a lot about this test, although DH has had it done but I would say if you are feeling unsure about things then maybe it would be better for you to take a bit of time out to digest the information before starting on IVF and maybe getting a second opinion and more information on what the results actually mean for you.  You have to be in the best possible state of mind before starting a cycle and I think you need to get your head around the news.    Sorry I can't help much more.

Speranza - Great to hear from you and glad to see that things are looking a little better for you back in Italy.  Fingers crossed for a positive result.  Keep in touch.

Lou27 - Hope EC went well today.

Hello to everyone else.

AF still messing me around,  I started spotting last night but not full flow yet.  HURRY UP!!!

Button xxxx


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All,

Lou, I hope today went well and  for a great fertilisation rate.

Jaymac, sorry I don't know anything about the fragmentation test. However, I agree with Button that a second opinion is in order if you are unsure of the advice you have been given. Is there anyone you can consult with over the phone? We were under an NHS cons before we went private and I have contacted him for support/advice with things. Alternatively is there any way you could go for a consultation at another clinic? I know some have a short wait for initial consultations, but I'm sure not all of them do. Best of luck with whatever you decide to do.   

Speranza, it's great to hear from you, especially with such positive news - many congratulations and lots of   that this will be the time that works for you. Best of luck.

Button, the sun is now shining on my newly planted garden - hope it is over your way too    Hope   stops messing you around soon

 
Love to you all,
Em x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Lou - I hope it all went well today... here's wishing you a bumper crop!!

JayM- sorry to hear your news, i don't know too much at all about the fragmentation test...I agree with everyone else that you should make sure you are in the best place to start tx, even if that means asking lots of questions from the clinic and postponing even for a month!

Button - I am keeping everything x that AF arrives soon!!

Speranza - it is so nice to hear from you....i am so glad you have responded so well, i shall keep everything crossed for you.  I think our bodies can play tricks on us, and perhaps the stress of not flying in your tx has done you the world of good!

Keme - gardening heh...lucky you.  I love getting out into the garden, but definitely not the weather for it this Sun in cambs!!

Tokki - nice to hear from you....when is your appt?  I am sure i am going to have to have all the test again when i decide to start.  If you can get a list and see how many your GP will dofor you .

Mummy P - Are you well  How are you feeling now?  You must be heading into your blooming trimester!!

No real news from me.  Just been busy with work.  The dog...bless him has been suffering with seizures since he was a pup (now 3) and they have been really frequent recently, so finally sucummed to putting him on the epilepsy medication. It is so heartbreaking watching them have fits!!  Anyway, i hope this will now control them.  I am in Manchester this week, so enjoying staying in a posh hotel for a couple of days!

I hope you all have a good week.

LMG
xxx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you to everyone for thinking of me and for asking how EC went yesterday - you are a godsend. Yesterday was ok all things considered - I was pretty hilarious once I got into the operating room as I said I had changed my mind about the whole thing but they said it was too late!! and I wouldnt let them inject me with the sedative until Serhal came in and held my hand!!! What a child. 

Came out with horrid pain on right side but it subsided after pain killers. However, last night and this morning, my whole right side is pretty sore and it hurts to breath - has anyone else had this? Hope they didn't rupture anything. I hardly slept last night as I was worrying. 

I was quite dissapointed because out of 13 follicles, they only retrieved six eggs...I was gutted as wanted more to raise my chances of any fertilizing. They told me that is a very fine balancing act with me due to PCOS and they are so worried about hyperstimulation so I was on the lowest dosage of 1.5 ampules. Somehow I wish they would have given me 2ampules but maybe next time (please please let there not be next time). I am waiting for the phone call today and feel sick with worry. They said most of the other follicles were empty - I thought about 80% of follicles of the right size contained eggs but thats obviously not been the case with me...is this normal? Could it be anything to do with PCOS? 

Sorry for the rant and for all the questions. Excuse the lack of personals as well. 

PS - Will write later if good news but probably will be too devasted if non fertilized so either way you should know.      xxx


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Lou,

Glad to hear you went through with it in the end and six eggs is fine; they can only replace 2 embies   
Sorry I can't help with the pain; maybe someone else can. Have you tried phoning yet? (I know it's still a bit early though) I'm sure the nurses will be able to reassure you.

Sending loads of             for fertilisation. The embryologists at ACU are fantastic - they are the main reason we chose them. 

Hi LMG, good to hear from you. Sorry to hear about your dog; must be heart breaking. At least it is something that can be treated.

Sorry a bit rushed; about to start work, but didn't want to read and run.
Love to you all,
Em x


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Em for writing before work - hope you have a good day. It's only 9.30 so prob a tad too early to call so i will call at 11.00 if I haven't heard before then. I am so nervous I can't get out of bed and keep checking my clock every five minutes hoping that an hour has passed. Been up since 6.00 so time is not flying by. x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning girls! 

Remember me?!?! 
Sorry Ive not been around Ive tried to keep things very chilled and quiet for this FET. 
I hope you are ok and sorry if Ive missed anything really important.

Well I did a test last night (to prepare myself for the worst) and again this morning and both times I had strong blue lines so it looks like I have a BFP! I have a blood test today to confirm levels etc and should find out tonight if things are looking ok. Obviously Im feeling really excited but trying not to go over the top because I have a long way to go yet. Ive been here before! 
I just hope and pray that this little one will stick.

Lots of love and luck to you all

Jen xx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Jen  - what fantastic news. Wishing you so much luck with a healthy pregnancy. Congratulations.

Well - the worry of this morning is over - I got the call and 5 out of the 6 have fertilized so I am over the moon with joy. I will be told tomorrow re grading and the transfer either happens on sat or if possible, then on Mon as they will try to wait for blasts. 

Talk about freaking out. I might try and get some sleep now.

Love to everyone else. xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Congratulations Lou thats brilliant. Now the nerve wracking bit really starts!!!   
Jen x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Wow busy, busy with good news on here!  Long may it continue.

Jen - I am so happy for you that is great news.  Your chilled out attitude obviously did the trick.  I will try my hardest to learn from that!!

Lou27 - Great news about your embies.  That's another hurdle over so hopefully everything will continue going well.  5 is a good number and you should be pleased with that.  Keep us posted.

LMG - Sorry to hear about your dog honey.  Hopefully the medication will sort him out.  Glad that the job is keeping you busy.  Any news on tx vs festivals!!?

Em - the sun has been shining on my newly planted garden too.  I keep forgetting that I have to water it now!

Everyone else a big HELLO!

Well AF finally showed up this morning.  I got myself into a bit of a state about it last night and thought that I might have another cyst that was stopping it from ccoming again but hopefully not.  Booked in for a scan tomorrow so hopefully everything will be OK.

Had some sad news at work this morning.  A colleague of mine's brother died last night.  It was very sudden and I don't know what was wrong with him.  He is a good friend so it made me very upset this morning.   Things like that really put things into perspective.

Love to you all.

Button xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Congratulations Button on your AF!!!! You must be relieved.

Sorry to hear about your colleague. It does make you think.
Ive had a family tragedy this week which was another reason I was AWOL.
My niece and goddaughter gave birth to her first child 4 weeks ago. A little girl called Sophie. I cant remember if I told you? But on Sunday her partner (Sophies father) got killed in a motorbike accident. As you can imagine my niece is in pieces and inconsolable. The whole family is pulling together to try to get her through this. Im just so shocked and saddened by it as that baby will never know her father and he was besotted with her. He was only 36. My niece is 28 and devastated to have lost the love of her life. Its just so sad.

I write this because it has kept my head in the right place on this 2ww. I was very jealous of my niece when she gave birth but I wouldnt swap my situation for the world now. As long as I have my DH thats all that matters. I hope to God that this baby will stay with me but if it doesnt, I know that I have my DH and thats the main thing and his 2 lovely kids. I will try to remember that from now on. So yes I do think its important to get your thoughts in order. These tx's can really take their toll on us and we have to do everything we can to keep positive and rememebr that what will be will be

Wishing you all loads of luck
Jen xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh Jen, that's really sad news about your niece's husband.  It certainly makes me think and I do forget sometimes how lucky I am.

Sending you lots of love.

Button xxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear Jen, How wonderful re the BFP and how awful re your niece. Dear goodness, what a thing for her at 28 to deal with.  and how wonderful you are hopefully bringing new life into the family at the same time. xxx


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Many, many congratulations on the BFP Jen - that is fantastic news! But I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. I can't begin to imagine what you are going through as a family; you sound as though you are very close. Take care of yourselves and lots of   being sent your way.

Button, so sorry to hear your news as well. I hope the scan goes well tomorrow; I will be thinking of you.

Lou, what a fab fertilisation rate. I hope you are feeling more comfortable.

Anna, I hope things are going well with you.

Hello to everyone else; I sincerely hope there are no more tragedies out there - two is more than enough.

   
Em x


----------



## jaymac (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments.  

Jen -  sorry to hear about your news but I have to send you mega congratulations about your BFP 
Lou27 - 5 of 6 is good going, I hope they are all busily dividing as I type. When I first saw our two embryos I thought if it did result in a DS or DD what an amazing thing it would have been to have seen them at the very start of life.  Could have bored them rigid with that story.
Button- Good luck with your scan

DP is back from working away tonight so we are going to decide what to next. It will most likely involve him living like a monk for a couple of months, minus the robes and unflattering hairstyle -although if it helped...!!!  I have read lots about retesting with poor results it seems like the most sensible option, we have nothing really to loose by delaying for a few months.  Am off to pilates now to put myself in some interesting and compromising positions.

Hello to everyone - have a fab weekend
J
X


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all,

Jen - OMG I have been     of total JOY for you,  I am so pleased  , congratulations welldone to you and DH. I am sorry for your niece's loss, I'm so with you, at looking through that 'perspective window'. I have a wonderful DH and two fantastic stepsons.

Sprenza - Oh wow, fantastic news sending you plenty of   in your  

Lou27 - I know how you feel about egg collection and egg fertilisation, I too had 16 eggs collected but 6 fertilised and 3 survived blasto stage, I too felt disappointed, but today I am don't really give it a thought as you can see from my ticker. 

Jaymac - I have no advise too give except, please go with your gut instinct, it is your body and money, I know time is a factor, but you need to make sure that timing/quality is absolutely right...Hope I've made sense  

Button76 - Glad to see AF has raised her ugly head, may TX commence soon . So sorry to read the news of your friends brother 

Keme, Adet, Anna and LMG hope you are all well  

Today I heard 'Bod's' heartbeat and his/her movements, (LMG) I am most certainly blooming,to the point that some think I'm having twins , I can assure you my weight gain has only been 4lbs, so have no idea why I'm expanding as I am . Quite emotional at the moment and have no reason why, I'm back to the gym only doing 30 mins cardi and 15 min stretches and cool down, but feel so much better when done 

Take care
Mummy P xx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you all for the encouragement.

My news - they called today with the grading - 3 are "top grade", 1 is "good" and one is "poor" so I am pretty happy. ET is either tomorrow, sun or mon depending on how they do. It's so weird to think there is potential life that we created (with lots of help of course!!)...im quite emotional and scared at the same time. I just want them back inside of me!

I am deliberating on how many embies to put back - does anyone know by how much you are increasing your chances by putting two back in? I've been advised by Serhal to only put one in (due to my age, 27) but I think I am going to ask for 2. I wonder what the risks of additional complications are with a twin pregnancy.

I am still pretty sore of EC...my stomach is so swollen and I haven't been to the loo since before the collection which was wed morning...could this be the pessaries or something? xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Great news Lou27, I'm glad you are pleased.  Fingers crossed for you.  Let us know when you have had ET.    

MummyP - Great to hear from you and glad that you are blooming!!  I'm sure that it is very reassuring getting bigger!

Jaymac - Glad you have come to some sort of a decision about things.  I think it's wise to take some time.  You have to be in the best possible state to start.  I was very amused by your DP's imminent conversion to monkhood!!!

Jen - Hope you had good news from the blood test. xx

Hello to everyone else.

I am just back from another very long visit to the ACU.  All is good.  No more cysts and I start injections tonight.  Yippee!!  Scared and excited at the same time!

Have a good weekend everyone.

Button xxxx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you Button -wishing you luck with the injections. Have a relaxing weekend. x


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Button, so pleased it's all systems go for you. Best of luck       

Lou, that's great news again! There are a couple of threads about single embryo transfer; I think it's off the main page, somewhere near the top. (eset/set I think it's called) I have a feeling that transferring more than one does not seem to have much impact on the success rate, although there is not much information available on this (mainly because so few people do it I think). I have just read back what I've written and it's all very vague - sorry! I know my toilet habits were all over the place during tx, but then hormones seem to have that effect on me anyway   

Mummy P, so good to hear you are blooming and hearing the heartbeat must be a great feeling. I guess the scan didn't show any sign of twins? One of my friends had such a tiny bump for her first pregnancy (never bought any maternity clothes), then with her second she got so big so quickly we all knew before the 12 week scan. We were convinced she had two hiding in there   or that she was going to give birth to a giant. But the baby was smaller than her first   Anywho, hope you're feeling less emotional soon - I'm dead impressed that you are down the gym. Take care.

Jaymac, glad to hear you are close to making a decision. Good luck with the conversion to monkdom!

I've been given some time to write reports, so guess I'd better stop finding other things to do   . 
   
Best wishes to you all,
Em x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Just a quickie as Im rushed off my feet today at work! 

But the results were fine apparently and at the right levels for this time. The next step is the scan on the 18th GULP! 

Have a lovely weekend all
Lots of love
Jen xxx


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Fab news Jen - definitely a big   Congratulations! 
 
Em x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Jen - Congratulations hon!!!  I am so happy for you....after so much deliberation re FET!!!  I am equally so sad to hear about your niece, life can be so cruel can't it!!

Lou - Congrats on you crop, sounds like they are doing well.  I had 4 eggs out of 26 follies, and we made it to blast...so stay positive

Button - Yipppee on AFarriving and being Cecil and Cedric free!!!  Go girl!!

Just a quick one from me as off out for the eve.  I will be back on at the wend properly.

Hope the rest of you are all fine

LMG
xxx


----------



## Chiara71 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello girls!!!!

A big big CIAO from Verona - Italy... 
I've been reading the ACU messages for a while now and I decided to start writing something...apologize for my English despite the fact that I've got a British DH I'm not that good....

I'm an ACU patient as well even if my experience was quite traumatic....first IVF cycle in Feb 08, I had 2 blastos (day 5) transferred, very good initial blood test results and then....scrape on week 8 for a blighted ovum.

Now I'm waiting for a FET and I'm sooo happy to hear for Jen's news!!!...hope to have the same luck! Are you following a particular protocol Jen? Doctor R added cortisone and eparine to my normal post transfer therapy..

Best wishes to you all and a big hug!


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello all

Hope you don't mind me butting into your thread but I have a couple of questions about the ACU.

I.m now on my 5th day of DR and going well so far.  I have just received my drugs, which I ordered from Ali in Tamworth and realised as I was unpacking them that I didn't think about needles and syringes, does the ACU supply them or do I have to buy them from somewhere?

The other question is about the acupuncture trial that they are doing at the moment, i was talking to Nick about tit yesterday and he was explaining I will be split into treatment group nearer the time and will receive either acupuncture or the placebo.  I'm fascinated with what the placebo could be 

Anyway hope you don't mind the questions, I'm quite a shy person so although I have been following your thread for a while I have not posted, your thread did help me decide which clinic to go to.  I help pass the time in the waiting room watching the other waiters and trying to put names to their FF names to them, keeps me entertained 

Anyway thanks for reading and wishing you all the best

BGirl


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

God how sad am I logging in on a Saturday night!!!  My life is so Rock and Roll!

Hi Chiara71 - Your English looks pretty good to me; certainly far better than my Italian!  Sorry to hear about your 1st IVF.  Fingers crossed for this go and I hope that you have Jen's luck with the FET.

Hi Barnetgirl - Welcome to the thread.  No need to be shy here, we are all very nice!  The ACU will give you needles and syringes so don't worry about that.  I got all of mine yesterday and I also got my drugs from elsewhere.  I had loads left over from my IUI treatments too so I have enough to set up shop myself!

About the acupuncture trial, I'm not sure what the Placebo would be either.  Surely you either have pins stuck in you or you don't!  Maybe someone else on here has done it and could let you know what it might be.  I have been going to Acupuncture for about 18 months now so I am just sticking with my guy.  He is great and said he would come over to my house before and after ET so that is good.  Lots of luck to you and let us now how you are getting on.

Jen - Great news about the blood test results you must be so pleased.   

Lou27 - Hope everything is still going OK.  Thinking you might be going to Blast stage now?   

LMG, Em, MummyP, Jaymac and anyone else I've missed   

It is going to be a scorcher tomorrow, I can't wait.  Will be dusting down the BBQ!!

Did my first injection last night and it was fine.  Was a bit bizarre to be mixing up so many menopur, it seemed to go on forever!  When I pulled the needle out of my leg a little bit of the liquid came out.  Anyone else had this.  I pushed it in very slowly, maybe I should have done it quicker.  Oh well it's done now, will see if I get on any better tonight!

Have fun in the sun.

Button xxx


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Just wanted to say a big  to everyone, especially BarnetGirl and Chiara
Will have to be a quickie as I am still meant to be slaving over reports, I also wanted to let you know button that every time I injected I always got a little bit of liquid coming out too - at first I worried that it meant I wasn't getting all the drugs I was meant to   .Anyway, it never did me any harm (my DH suffered, but then that's another story   )

Lots of sunny vibes;
  
Em x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls! 

Welcome Chiara and barnet girl! Glad to see you have both plucked up the courage to join.

Chiara - I too had my IVF in Feb but I was a BFN. Previous to that though I got a BFP at another clinic and a blighted ovum so I know how you feel. I was unsure whether to have an FET so soon but I found it so easy to do, no drugs and just scans. Now Im on aspirin, steroids and Fragmin injections though (like heparin or Clexane). I really really hope that it works for you. It does work for some although Im still being cautious because of my previous history. 

Today was weird - I went to the pharmacy because I got bitten by something over a week ago now and its just getting worse and worse. They cant give me anything because IM PREGNANT!!! It was just surreal. It felt like they must have been talking to someone else.

I told my brother and niece yesterday about the pregnancy and they are chuffed to bits for me because of the week theyve had. Im now having to decide what to do about the funeral because my other niece has shingles (and no doubt her son has chicken pox now) and Im unsure whether to chance it or not.
What do you think? 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend girls
Lots of love to you all
Jen xxx


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

J-Mo just catching up on posts and wanted to say congratulations....i've read your journey over the past 3/4 months .... you must be so happy.

Personally i think you are right to be wary about being around people who have shingles etc.... however you could speak to one of the nurses at the ACU as i'm sure they would advise you.

Hello to everyone else.

x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks PAW - it hasnt really sunk in yet. 
How are things are you? 

I spoke to my own GP this morning and I have a blood test in the morning to check that Im immune. Even if you've had chicken pox it may not mean you are immune (for example my DH has had it twice) although I think thats rare. So Im having the test just to be on the safe side as I dont want to take any risks. But I also want to go to the funeral to support my niece.

Hope you are all ok
Jen xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Jen - I think that you are doing the right thing getting tested.  I've had shingles and I was told not to spend time with anyone who was pregnant but I also think that it goes passed a stage where it is contagious.  I understand that you want to be there for your niece but make sure that the Dr gives you the go ahead.  You wouldn't want to put yourself and the baby at risk.

Button xxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Button. I wont do anything silly. 
How are you? 
xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Jen

I'm OK - my hardcore drug regime has started!  Had a blood test today, hopefully they won't increase my dosage or I really will spend all night doing the injections!  Have had a few little twinges in the ovary area so hopefully that is a good sign.  I wonder sometimes if it is just my mind playing tricks on me.  

Other than that OK.  Had a lovely BBQ yesterday.  Seeing the sunshine makes me feel so much better!

Hope you are doing OK and you manage to sort out the Shingles issue.

Thinking of you.

Button xxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Twinges in the ovaries sounds good to me! 

What ARE we like?! 

Jen x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Well my worst fear for the day came true with the phone call from the ACU.  I have to increase my dosage to 6    Menopur.  I am so scared that things are not looking good for me already.  Obviously Wednesday when I am in for my scan will give me a better idea but I'm so worried now.

Can anyone give me some   

DH started his new job today and is having dinner in the 'Boardroom' (not with Sir Alan!) so won't be home until late.  Really need a cwtch (Welsh cuddle!).

Sorry for the AAM post.

Lou27 - Are you OK?  Hope things have gone well with the ET.    

Just went on ******** and one of my University friends who I don't see that often sent me a message to say that she has just experienced her first sober wedding due to being 'up the duff'.  My whole bloody life is sober and I can't even use that as an excuse.  She doesn't know about the IVF so it's not her fault she caught me at a bad moment.

Help me.....

Button xxxx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Button

So sorry they had to increase your dose but the higher dose could be just what you need and when you have your scan on Wednesday there will be lots of improvement.

Can't send you a welsh hug but will a Mancunian one do  

Try and stay strong and keep picturing the goal    and demand lots of cuddles when DH gets home.

BGirl


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks Barnet girl.  Have been on the Poor Responders board tonight too and they have cheered me up.  It can happen even if you only have a few eggs so I jusy have to hope for super dooper quality rather than quantity.  Will see what happens on Weds.

How is the DR going?

button xxx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

okay so far, I start the nasal spray tomorrow, so hoping I don't get too many side effects.

Keep getting really hot at night but not sure if that's just as its hot  rather than the tablets.

Beginning to stress a bit about things being delayed, have booked the week off work EC and ET are expected and my place is really a pain you have to give so much notice to take time off and I.m not telling people what I'm doing so I have to come up with some good excuses excuses over being in Late in the next month. 

Have you told people what you are doing?

B Girl


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah, I've told my boss at work.  Se has been very supportive and lets me take time out whenever I want,  She acyually had IVF herself aver 10 years ago (sadly unsuccessful) so I guess she knows what it's like.  A few other close friends at work know and I am guessing that the others may have worked it out.  I am the thrid person in my team of about 30 to have to have IVF so I think they all know the pattern my now or they certainly will when I take time off after ET!

My dad called me earlier to see how i was getting on and I cried and he didn't know what to say.  Feel bad because he is very good and normally says all the right things but he just doesn't understand what happens.  I will call him tomorrow and let him know that I am OK.

Glad the DR is going OK.  I didn't have any side effects.  Not sure if that is good or bad.  Wasn't a fan of the nasal spray but you get used to it!

DH is on his way home so I guess I had better log off or he will think I have been on here all night, which I have!

Button xxxx


----------



## lizdot (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi Everyone

I am new to this and have been reading your thread after finding it when i searched for acupuncture.  
I noticed that some of you have had acupuncture for pre and post ET and some have mixed views on it and where to go...
I have had acupuncture at both the London Acupuncture Clinic and at the Zita West Clinic.  Although Zita West clinic is more expensive I do feel you pay for what you get. Although I have tried other similar clinics I have decided to stay at the Zita West as I feel the treatments that I have had there are top class and I like the idea of working with a plan that is overseen by Zita or one of her fertility specialists. This is my third IVF and this time I want to know that I am doing everything possible that might make a difference so I am doing nutrition and hypnotherapy there also and I have to say I am far less stressed this time leading up to egg collection that I have ever been in the past, maybe its because I feel so well supported by her team. I am keeping my fingers crossed that it will work this time for me!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

lizdot said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am new to this and have been reading your thread after finding it when i searched for acupuncture.
> I noticed that some of you have had acupuncture for pre and post ET and some have mixed views on it and where to go...
> I have had acupuncture at both the London Acupuncture Clinic and at the Zita West Clinic. Although Zita West clinic is more expensive I do feel you pay for what you get. Although I have tried other similar clinics I have decided to stay at the Zita West as I feel the treatments that I have had there are top class and I like the idea of working with a plan that is overseen by Zita or one of her fertility specialists. This is my third IVF and this time I want to know that I am doing everything possible that might make a difference so I am doing nutrition and hypnotherapy there also and I have to say I am far less stressed this time leading up to egg collection that I have ever been in the past, maybe its because I feel so well supported by her team. I am keeping my fingers crossed that it will work this time for me!


Hi & welcome to FF 

As you're interested in acupuncture, Zita West clinic etc perhaps you'd like to take at the Complementary Therapies board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

Are you having treatment at UCH....if not, which clinic are you having your IVF as you may find there's an active running thread for ladies there ?

Finally, perhaps you'd like to tell us a little bit more about yourself by posting an introductory message on the Introductions board...this helps us Moderators point you in the right direction for boards that would be relevant and of interest to you....but also give you hints and tips on how to navigate the website....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi all

Well first day of sniffing over and done with, just about getting use to the horrible taste it leaves at the back of the throat, think I might be eating lots of mints over the next few weeks.

Button - just wanted to wish you luck for your scan tomorrow, hopefully they will find a good number of follicles.

Take care everyone

BGirl


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

So sorry for being offline for a few days. I was a little preoccupied with it all. 

Barnet Girl - welcome! I think you asked earlier re the acupuncture trial. I also signed up and  was assigned to the "control group" which is probably a better way of describing it than "placebo". It basically means - you either get the treatment before and after ET or you don't get it. They then compare the results of the two groups to see if there is a higher rate of success in the treatment group. I hope this helps. Good luck with the down reg. I am also in the borough of Barnet FYI. xxx

Em - thanks so much for your message the other day, how are things with you, when can you start?

Button - so sorry its been a horrid few days and really hope your scan shows good things today. The drug adjustment thing is quite common I believe and they are just working out what suits you best. Thinking of you. 

Everyone else - hope you aren't having a too stressful time of it.

My update - All five embies made it to blast yesterday (day six instead of five) and two were top quality and I insisted on both being transferred although they tried to advise me to only put one in due to my age (27) and very high risk of a twin pregnancy. I took it on board but we decided to go with the two to boost our chances. So I am resting up and start the dreaded 2ww. What do I do with myself?

Love to all xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Lou - Great news about the Blasts you must be chuffed to bits.  I have a good feeling for you.  I have always found that the first week of the 2ww is not as bad as the 2nd so make the most of this time.  Try to relax and put your fet up.  How long are you off work for?

Barnetgirl - glad the 1st day of sniffing went OK.  The taste is lovely isn't it!  Hope you get on OK with it.

Lizdot - Good luck with your round of IVF.  Are you at UCH?

I am so nervous about my appointment which is at 12.  Will check in later and let you all know the outcome.  I am such a worrier - Cancerian trait I think...

Button xxxx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Button - thank you so much. Thinking of you today, hope it all goes smoothly. I am off for the rest of this week and possibly for 3 days of next week depending on how I am feeling. xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, everything is OK and I have been told not to worry.  Dr increased my dose as my Oestrogen levels were a little bit lower than they should have been and he wanted to make sure I was getting the best possible chance.

I have 4 follies on one side and 5 on the other so that was as good as could have hoped for bearing in mind my AMH result.  Back in on Friday so hopefully things will still be good.  I am very relieved!

Hope you are all OK?  Lou how is daytime tv?!

Button xxx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Button - that is great news, I'm so pleased for you.  You must be feeling so relieved.  Roll on Friday for your next scan.

BGirl


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Button - that's great news. It's must be such a relief. Not too bored today....my mum, dad, friend and neighbour have all popped in. Now im worried that I haven't been putting my feet up enough on the day after transfer - should I literally be lying down all day?? Id go nuts.


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Welcome Chiara71 and Barnet Girl, your in great hands with our thread  . Just a quickie 

Button76 - Sooooo pleased that your follies are coming on, I read the thread almost everyday, and was so sad for you, crying to your Dad.....I too am a sensitive cancerian  , plenty of    your way.

J-Mo - I hope that Mummy feeling makes you     all day, I do. It is surreal re medication, I've had a headache for the last three days on and off, visited GP today who suggested could be possible signs of hayfever, although advised me NOT to take anything, as I have never been a sufferer before!!!  Its funny that I'm more than happy to forgo the pain, as I don't even want to take paracetamol 

Lizdot - Wishing all the best with your acupuncture, just before I started TX I had painful spasms to my shoulder and neck, I had accu that required six intensive TX. Not strictly for infertility, but boy did it chill me out!!! .

Keme, Adet, LMG reading and thinking of you all 

Mummy P xx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I am an absolute novice at pregnancy, IVF, ACU, everything (so please bear with me)! But I just discovered your wonderful ACU group last night and couldn't go to bed as I was hooked by all your posts which are fun, informative and inspiring: congratulations to everyone here!
I haven't even started with IVF, but will be starting next week with OST at ACU. I am also on a NHS waiting list at Homerton Hospital (long and sad story on why I have been referred to have it on NHS, maybe I leave it for another post ..), but since I can't wait on this infinite waiting list, I have decided to come to ACU, where my partner had his sperm frozen last February.
This is a very brief CV of mine, and although I have no questions, I am sure I will (although many of them were answered by your previous posts) in the future ... All I can say is that I got my blood test today at Homerton: my FSH is high for my age (I just turned 36), so they will give me higher dosages of drugs. That scares me a lot, but am I a wimp? I even thought maybe I'll do mild IVF ... 
The other thing I learned from your posts is that the first IVF cycle is a dry-run; when I mentioned this to the consultant at Homerton this morning, he agreed but also said that the first cycle is usually the most successful in terms of egg collection. That sounded strange to me, but I may be simply ignorant!
Thanks for any thoughts and comments you may share with me, and congratulations again, you are great!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Pesca said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am an absolute novice at pregnancy, IVF, ACU, everything (so please bear with me)! But I just discovered your wonderful ACU group last night and couldn't go to bed as I was hooked by all your posts which are fun, informative and inspiring: congratulations to everyone here!
> I haven't even started with IVF, but will be starting next week with OST at ACU. I am also on a NHS waiting list at Homerton Hospital (long and sad story on why I have been referred to have it on NHS, maybe I leave it for another post ..), but since I can't wait on this infinite waiting list, I have decided to come to ACU, where my partner had his sperm frozen last February.
> ...


Hi & welcome to FF 

You may also like to post a little bit about yourself on the Introductions board.....that helps us Moderators point you in the right direction for other helpful boards on FF, as well as giving you hints and tips on navigating the website.

Here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Morning Ladies

Hope everyone is well this morning.

Pesca - Hi and welcome.  I too am a novice at pregnancy, not managed it so far and this is my first go at IVF so I guess I am a novice at that too!  When you say the first round of IVF is a dry-run I think you might be referring to the Dummy Embryo Transfer that they do in the run up to your tratment cycle the following month?  This is just to make sure that the catheter goes in easily and the liklihood of any problems that may arise when they do the real ET.  I don't think that this is something that all clinics do so that's probably why your consultant at Homerton may be a bit confused.

Thanks Lou and Barnetgirl for your support.  Hope you are both OK.    

MummyP - Good to hear from you.  How is the bump coming along?  It's tough being a Cancerian isn't it My family are all very emotional.  If one of us cries (normally me and quite alot these days!) everyone follows suit!

Hello everyone else.  Where are you all?

Button xxxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello back, and thanks for the replies!
I have now put a post as a way of introducing myself - thanks Natasha for pointing this out and bear with me, I also just found out the way to put my pink signature!

Dear Button, yes,  I thought that too, but the doctor at homerton actually did refer to the first IVF cycle, and mentioned that this is the time when they'll really be able to confirm how low my ovary reserve (suspected from my high FSH) is. Actually, I had seen an endocrinologist privately last month (I am such a wimp at drugs, treatments, etc that I wanted to have a second opinion on IVF), who also told me that I should plan on at least 3 cycles before suceeding on having a baby because the effect of IVF is cumulative - so no to be disappointed if the first one is not successful. I must say I am not sure I am willing to try 3: apart from the costs of ICS (currently overall £ 7, 000 I think) the emotional and physical cost is a large issue, surely! But why am I saying this to all of you many of whom have done it more than once? Sorry, I don't mean to say the obvious nor offend anyone - I am just lost with so much information (I just read up on a good IVF diet, and will run to Boots tomorrow to buy folic acid!). Also, one only wants to do the right thing ...


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Pesca

UCH will test your Ovarian reserve when the do the Ovarian Stimulation Test.  A High FSH doesn't always mean a low reserve and vice versa.  I have a normal FSH but a low ovarian reserve and have been put on the highest dosage of Menopur.  It freaked me out initially but if it is the only way I am going to make a decent number of follies then so be it.

I think we would all agree that the cost is extortionate, especially as there is no guarantee that it will work but there we go, I'm sure that I won't mind if it works!

Button xxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear Button,

Thanks so much for the info - you have relieved me, but also given me  a sense of measure - as you say, so be it! I do have a tendency of catastrophic thoughts even before I start the cycle - not a good beginning, is it? I am sure my optimism will be raised by keep reading.
I just read some life histories, especially Natasha, and I have felt small, small, so small with   shame and embarassment: knowing what you have been through, you have my admiration!

THANK YOU! Pesca


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Pesca, that's interesting....why did your cons say that 3 cycles were necessary/helpul and why did he/she think the results were cumulative? 

the reason I ask is that sometimes consultants have a medical view on it - which i'd love to hear for extra reasurance! - but also sometimes they make the mistake of saying eg x% of women get pg after 3 cycles and we all think great, the odds must improve but actually, no, it works like this:

cycle 1 - 100 women, let's say 30 get pg
cycle 2 - remaining 70 women, 21 get pg
cycle 3 - remaining 49 women, 15 get pg

so overall, 66.....
it doesn't mean you have a 64 % chance though
and for someone me , 2 failed cycles, i still have eg a 30% chance.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Pesca said:


> Dear Button,
> 
> Thanks so much for the info - you have relieved me, but also given me a sense of measure - as you say, so be it! I do have a tendency of catastrophic thoughts even before I start the cycle - not a good beginning, is it? I am sure my optimism will be raised by keep reading.
> I just read some life histories, especially Natasha, and I have felt small, small, so small with  shame and embarassment: knowing what you have been through, you have my admiration!
> ...


Hey Pesca hun, don't ever feel shame or embarrassment......whilst you may not have had as many treatment cycles, we're all on the same road and aiming for the same goal......that's why this website's so good as we're all here to support one another, no matter where we are in the "Trying to Conceive" journey.........

Lots of luck 

Natasha xx



anna the third said:


> Pesca, that's interesting....why did your cons say that 3 cycles were necessary/helpul and why did he/she think the results were cumulative?
> 
> the reason I ask is that sometimes consultants have a medical view on it - which i'd love to hear for extra reasurance! - but also sometimes they make the mistake of saying eg x% of women get pg after 3 cycles and we all think great, the odds must improve but actually, no, it works like this:
> 
> ...


Whilst I agree that success rates don't accumulate over treatment cycles and that with each cycle you still have an approx 30% chance (give or take).......I personally think that consultants suggest that it may take 3 cycles to get succussful pregnancies because with each cycle they are able to learn more information about your response, your egg quality, embryo quality etc etc so are able to "tweak" the treatment and tailor it.

The first IVF is often seen as a "trial run" as there is no way of really knowing how you'll respond to the drugs, the quality of embies etc etc.......so it may take up to 3 cycles to get it right....and this is used as an "average"....but as we know, lots of ladies get pg on 1st cycle....and others may take much much longer.

If it was based accumulatively, after 6 IVF cycles I should definitely be pregnant.....and I've had every cycle tweaked and tailored for me.....but then I'm not exactly a straight forward case !!

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Natasha, 

Actually, there is an issue here - some consultants do believe there IS a cumulatiove effect within the body. I'm trying to find out if Pesca's consultant believes that and has anything to add to what I've read about it. It could be the body tolerating drugs better - some believe that the high E2 generated by drugs makes thge uterus less able to accept implantation, hence why for some FETs work better, it could be immune orientated - the body gets used to embr trying to implant and finally accepts the foreign little body or it could be something else which Pesca's consultant is about to tell us!  fingers crossed.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

anna the third said:


> Natasha,
> 
> Actually, there is an issue here - some consultants do believe there IS a cumulatiove effect within the body. I'm trying to find out if Pesca's consultant believes that and has anything to add to what I've read about it. It could be the body tolerating drugs better - some believe that the high E2 generated by drugs makes thge uterus less able to accept implantation, hence why for some FETs work better, it could be immune orientated - the body gets used to embr trying to implant and finally accepts the foreign little body or it could be something else which Pesca's consultant is about to tell us! fingers crossed.


I'm not sure why it's an issue ? I was merely giving my opinion based on what you said...and on what Pesca had mentioned about her consultant....

You're saying basically what I was saying but wording it slightly different (and with your own opinions which we're all entitled to).....I believe it's not the stats accumulating because otherwise itwould be that if you were given 30% chance on 1st IVF, you'd get 60% chance on 2nd go (or how you've mentioned re 64%) but that's never how I've been told it...and certainly not how I've experienced it.

As I said, it's more a case of same stats success for each cycle but some consultants believe it can take up to around 3 cycles for success based on how we respond to the drugs, egg and embie quality etc ....by gaining more experience from each treatment cycle, the consultant can tailor it to suit and find the best procedure, drugs dose etc etc. Again, if it was purely down to our bodies becoming used to the embryo etc then surely if it was true I'd be pg....I was pg 18 years ago with no problem whatsoever.....I've since conceived 4 times but all early mc's/chem pg's....I do completely believe in immune issues but it's strange that mine have come about years after conceiving with no problems.

I'm sorry Anna but even when we appear to have some slightly shared opinions, every comment I subsequently make you come across as contradicting/disagreeing with me and I really don't want to get into long debates and arguements as it's not in my nature & certainly not the forum for it.....I've been through many treatment cycles and even when I wasn't ttc, because of my endo for past 20 years I've discussed many fertility and gynae issues with several consultants....a couple of them pretty renowned guys in their field so whilst I'm the first one to hold my hands up and say I'm not medically qualified (as none of us are, including you), I'm also not completely naive to it all and actually have a pretty good understanding of it   As I've mentioned before, let's agree to disagree but please don't dismiss everything I say as though I don't have a clue 

Anyway, I wish you lots of luck
Natasha


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Natasha, 

I'm typing quickly so the only thing I can think is that perhaps the nuances get lost. Sorry about that. This is technical and tricky as I'm sure you of all people know.  

As one ages, immune issues develop, not just in the uterus but also in the body as a whole eg minor things like hay fever actually increase. The body is basically less efficient at recognising what's going on and reacting appropriately.  Hence one of the many reasons why some women, (not necessarily you, N) could be pg years ago but find it tricky now.    

The other thing i was trying to express was that some consultants actually believe that there IS a cumulative benefit (and not just to their fat wallets and holiday fund which we are ALL agreed on!)  - it's got nothing to do with info gathering and tweaking drugs, that sort of thing is easily understood. 

It's to do with unknown but postulated reactions of the body to eg high E2, immune reaction vs embryos, immunoglobulin generated by embryos increasing to help implanation, uterine receptors suddenly "relearning" their job - those sorts of thing. 

I'm interested in the technicalities of it as for me, it's important to work out whether there is indeed a separate effect or whether it really is just try, try, try, again. 

if it is the latter, women like me with unepxlained would be better trying naturally with injectables OR going abroad where more embr can be replaced. That's why it is important to understand Pesca 's cons's point, for me in particular. 

Anyone with any specific thoughts on that, please do post as it's really important to anyone weighing up options.


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear both,

I actually come in with the least knowledge of this all, but from what I have understood is that by cumulative the cons means that the body gets used to treatment in the sense of the body re-learning as anna said; it might be to do also with the doctors treating you more efficiently having had the diagnostic results of preceding cycles, but the endocrinologist did not mention this.
I also think I understood that it is the egg quality that increased, but I may have misunderstood this: you see, I went to see this endocrinologist because she had treated me two years ago for amenhorrea (caused by extremely low BMI), which was only found out when I stopped taking the pill (so the amenhorrea may have lasted for far longer than a year, but I wouldn't know due to the 'fake' periods induced by the pill). So, my discussion with the endocrinologist was centred on the fact that although I have my periods back I may not be ovulating yet due to prolonged amenhorrea; from then on, she began discussing that I should plan for at least 3 IVF cycles - ideally 6, given my case!!  And went on to explain the cumulative effect. Hope this clarifies what she said (although I always think I may not be entirely accurate in reporting her words, despite me taking notes!).
One related but separate thing that interests me is the immune system side of things: 4 years ago when I lost weight dramatically (and was under a lot of stress due to divorce etc), I began developing LOADS of food intolerances - some of which I still have today (diary, yeast mainly) which result in bad skin rashes under period of stress (work-related now). I have no doubt reading your posts that this affects my fertility, but that's all I can tell: any other thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Just another quick post from me to wish Lou27 good luck in her 2WW  great news re Blasts...i really hope it works out.

Also, welcome to Loudot and Pesca, i wish you both well on your journeys and i am sure you will find lots of wonderful support on here.

Button - sounds like you have had a bit of a mare, but remember it is QUALITY not Quantatiy that is important.  I too was on 6 ampules and got 5 really good grade eggs that all went to blasts.. Stay positive.

Hi to BarnetGirl, J-Mo, MummyP, Keme, Tokki, Tilly and everyone else i have missed.

I may not be on the boards religiously, but i am checking on all your progress.

LMG
xxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Pesca, sorry to hear re divorce and reactions...   

we ALL go through such a lot. i sometimes wonder if things were easier in the past then rememebr I wldn't have been able to cook to be a 1950s housewife. ;-)  

are you totally sure the rashes were triggered by the stess? i myself am pretty convinced my mind drives a lot of things, not nec fertility but certainly immuno compromised things like colds and flu. 

UCh wont be very responsive to these issues - they told me to try again etc. I had natural killer investigated and for what it's worth - this is experimental science remember- they were very high. BUT they then test the bld with steroids and the NK killing factor almsot disappeared. 

actually there's  athought - why not ask eg Dr R about steroids given your hisotry? he may well say he wanst to do one first to try it without but my reaction was well, you're not paying with time and money for this and if steroids turn out to be redundant then so be it. 

worth raising? nowadays i read everything - I buy all the scientific papers they read and occasioanlly go to other hsopitals to get a fresh view from the top person.  it's a worthwhile way of spending 200 in the great scheme of things. nice though they all are - they all go home to their families and we are the people in the whole world most knowledgeable about our own body's reaction and most motivated to find a solution. 

fingers crossed for us all xxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi girls

Hope you dont mind me jumping in but I am considering changing clinics and UCH is top of my list. I just finished a disasterous cycle at Guys and had a meeting with the head of the ACU after a complaint. If we go with them he will treat me personally at no extra cost (usually additional £600). But after such a bad cycle I dont know if I trust them anymore. Its difficult to know what to do....
Anyway just looking for candid feedback on UCH. 
What are they like, what are costs like, how long do you wait at appointments, can you speak to a nurse when you want to, do they make you pay for additional tests that arent necessary, how difficult is it to park for EC/ET etc? I have read the clinic review section but often find its at the grass roots level like this that the real opinions are.
Many thanks
Ba
x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

hello LMG!  and well done - 5/5 is really good. did you freeze 3 then? are you on 2ww? fingers crossed. xx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello Davis,

Sorry to hear of your really bad experience ... I don't have much experience with the ACU people - just starting now, but so far so good: everyone has spoken very highly of them, including my endocrinologist who reassured me they really are top people! but I am sure everyone on this thread can give you more accurate advice from their own experience.
Dear Anna,
thanks so much for all the issues you raised, but there is so much I am in the dark (unlike you ), that I am not sure what you mean by natural killer: can you elaborate? I suppose they must be related to the immune system (sorry, I am not a native tongue either which does make things tricky when one gets into technical jargon sometimes). Why would steroids kill those ? Not sure I understand - any elaboration truly appreciated!
And your thought: by Dr R you mean Dr Ranieri? I 've only dealt with Ozturk in my first appointment: he was knowledgeable, but then I did arrive unprepared and thought out all my questions after the meeting. How stupid can one be?!?!
Maybe I should have gone back to cooking ... Or do like those 1950s Italian ladies whose husbands cheated on them all the time but they didnt' have the guts to ask for a divorce!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again Pesca 

Natural Killer Cells is, as you say, part of your immune system. If NKC are raised then this may mean that it sees the embryo as a foreign body (because of the male genetic material from our partners) and attacks it.....which obviously our bodies shouldn't do but the immune system overrides this if have raised NKC....Anti Nuclear Antibodies can also cause problems as may inflame the womb.
Steroids can work by suppressing the immune system........a little bit like if someone has an organ transplant, they're given steriods to suppress their immune system to try to help their bodies accept the "foreign" organ.

NKC's can cause problems with implantation and miscarriage. Immune issues are fairly new theory and still very much in research stages....and lots of conflicting advise and opinions !

After I had 2 naturally conceived miscarriages I had a whole host of blood tests for immune and blood clotting disorders (blood clotting disorders can also cause problems!) and I was diagnosed with raised NKC's as well as several blood clotting problems so am prescribed Clexane (an anticoagulent which prevents blood clotting effectively/too quickly - it doesn't thin the blood), aspirin (another anticoagulent) and Prednisolone which is a steriod. I've since had 2 chemical pregnancies (very early miscarriages) during treatment whilst on these additional drugs and our consultant now feels I need something called IVIG which is a plasma transfusion.

You may be interested in the Investigations & Immunology board as there's lots of info on there.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

and you may also be interested in this website...

http://repro-med.net/

Lots of luck
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Morning Ladies

Pesca -  I hope Natasha has answered your query re Natural Killer Cells.  All so much to read about I know.  If only it was as easy as Egg + sperm = baby!!  Hopefully it will be for you and you won't have to worry about anything else.

Hi Ba - I remember you from the IUI thread.  Sorry to hear that you had such a rubbish time at Guys.  My opinion would be if you don't feel comfortable there then look at going somewhere else.  Just because the top bod would be seeing you doesn't mean to say that you would be happy there.  Obviously it is up to you and only you and DH would be able to make that decision.  I am happy at UCH, obviously will be even happier if they manage to help me get pregnant!  Re waiting times, I would say that they are very busy at the moment and in the last couple of weeks I have had to wait nearly an hour after my appointment time.  It isn't always like this and on the whole I find that they keep to their timeslots reasonably well.  I guess most clinics would be the same.  They are quite an expensive clinic to go to from what I can work out.  Obviously paying more doesn't necessarily mean a positive outcome.  We chose the clinic as it is convenient from our home and my work which to us is more important than the costs.  I have got my stimming drugs from elsewhere as I do think their mark up for these is extortionate!!  I have had need to call to speak to a nurse on a few occasions.  Generally they aren't there to speak to there and then but they will call you back within a couple of hours.  I'm sure if you stressed that you needed to speak to someone urgenty they would be able to call back quicker.  On the whole I think that the Dr's and nurses are extremely nice and very supportive.  They explain themselves clearly and I always come out feeling reassured.

Anyway, I think that's enough waffling from me.  They should give me a discount after my strong endorsement!!

Scan this lunchtime so hopefully everything is still going OK.

Button xxxx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the encoragement little miss giggles. I had the blasts put back at day 6 (that was this tuesday). As of last night I have strongish period type pains and am very very emotional. I rang ACU emergency number last night (i know, im pretty dramatic) explaining that I was freaking out that it had already failed and that my period was imminent. They told me it was normal for ladies to feel like their period is coming on, especially at the beginning and the end of the 2ww. They said it could be the effect of the cyclogest pessaries or possibly, my period coming on. No-one can tell me. Its horrendous. Has anyone felt this at the start and still got a BFP??


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello everyone hope you are all well

Button - good luck with your scan, let us know the news.




Ba

Sorry to hear you have had a rough time at Guy's, not what you need really from the people you are entrusting with your most precious dream.

I'm quite a newbie at the ACU, just started my first IVF.  I went to the open day event they have and found that really useful, we have seem Dr M and both of us really liked him, the main reason being he listened to what we wanted didn't just insist we did things his way.  I've not had loads of appointment yet but the ones I have had I've been send within 15 mins of the time slot (good job for one as I had a very full bladder).  

I've not tried speaking to a nurse or doctor yet so can't answer that one, you are often put in a queue when you phone reception but they answer fairly soon and know the answers to all the questions I have asked so far.

As far as cost I don't have anything to compare it with so I'm not sure if its expensive or not, I get the impression they like to do all the basic tests on each patient, ie an ovarian stress test, hysyco and chlamydia tests but they are quite happy to let you do other tests via your GP to save money ie HIV and Hep B tests.  They also had no problem giving me a prescription to get my drugs elsewhere as they are expensive for drugs.

If you want more detailed costs let me now and I can PM you, but if you go to the open evening they are happy to hand price lists out.

Parking again can't help as we live North London and we just wander up to King's Cross and catch a tube.  They do say there is a NCP car park around the corner, but their is no street parking outside.

Hope this helps

BGirl


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear Minxy,

thanks so much for the information - yes most useful, but now I am wondering whether I should ask Dr at ACU for steroids, as advised by Anna, except that I never tested for NK. When I go for my first OST next week or so I'll mention it to a Dr or nurse and see what they say.
My God, this immune system business is another factor to calculate - never had any idea, but now thank you guys, I do have more clear ideas !! 
Dear Lou, I can't help you, but I send you lots of good wishes for best positive outcome !!


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you Pesca. Good luck to you too. Feeling abit more positive as of the last hour as according to the nurse, the pessaries (cyclogest) can cause pain as well so I am praying thats it...or implantation. Trying to be positive, its just so damn...there all the time.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Pesca

As you've not had any blood tests for immune issues then perhaps ask about these first....it's not a good idea to take steriods on a prolonged basis if not needed because of them suppressing your immune system completely.

Although I don't have food intolerances, I have had diagnosed endometriosis for 20 years (although had problems since started periods at 12) as well as mild eczema which appeared in my early 30's.....both of which are immune related so finding out I had raised NKC didn't really come as too much of surprise actually !

Definitely raise with your consultant and get their professional opinion as obviously none of us are medically qualified.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Lou - I know easier said than done but please try not to panic.  I know if I was in the same position as you I would be too so I know it is hard.  I know two people who have had fertility treatment, one IUI and one IVF who both told me that they thought it was over because of period pains and went on to get BFP's.  Unfortunately there is just no way of knowing, but having period type pains definitely doesn't mean that it is all over.  It could just be your little embies getting snuggled in.  I so hope so.        KEEP POSITIVE...

Hello everyone else... hope you are OK.

My scan today was encouraging.  I had 10 follies and 2 smaller ones so am over the moon with that.  More than I could have hoped for to be honest.  Back on Monday for another one and most likely EC on Thursday.

We are having new carpets fitted today and I am so excited.  How sad is my life eh??  We have chosen the most ridiculously light cream colour so I doubt it will stay clean for very long!!

Have a good weekend everyone.

Button xxxx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Button - that's great news re the follies. We also fitted very light beige carpet - its so lovely and soft but entirely innapropriate, never mind, it looks good!! Thanks for the anecdotes - it certainly helps me to hear of other people who have been through the same and gone on to get BFPs. Exciting re EC for you....you will be joining us in no time on the 2ww! XXX


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear Minxy,
you are totally sensible - I will talk to the ACU nurse about possiblity of immune testing, but I am afraid I am a little too late as my plan is to start OST in 1/2 weeks time. We shall see: meanwhile, I have read around this Zita West bundle of recommendations, especially on diet, and interestingly enough contrary to what I've read elsewhere in the forum, one website that quotes ZW states that Soya can be counted as good protein source. So who is right after all? Seems like a silly question (especially after all this technical talk of NK and immune systems!), but I drink a big bowl of Soya milk every morning (as I have an intolerance to diary), and don't really want to do without if it's indeed a good protein source for IVF success. As you can see I am rather in favour of natural remedies for various problems - including herbal tinctures (I have been taking herbs from a herbalist for a few years which have helped immensely, although my DP is rather skeptical as to their effectiveness in general ..).
Any quick thought on the matter greatly appreciated (I am also checking a thread on 'natural remedies') - although there are some more serious and impending issues here, such as  Button's follies - wonderful news: I wish you the very best continuation to the cycle!!

All warmest, Pesca


----------



## jaymac (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow lots of activity on here since I last looked - Hi everyone especially to all the newcomers, I am not such a newbie anymore.

Ba - I just wanted to add a bit to your question as I have just changed from Kings to UCH.  I haven't had the best of starts with them with mixed up tests and cancelled appointments,  it has made me feel a bit anonymous at times.  I have to say they are expensive and at first I thought they were asking for all sorts of unnecessary tests, but actually the results have helped us to make a much more informed decision about what to do next. As this is our last go we want to be in the best possible position and are now delaying ICSI for a month or two.  So in hindsight I wish I had changed clinics earlier, I really liked the staff at Kings and they were far cheaper, but UCH seem to be leaps and bounds ahead in terms of treatment protocols and results are what matters at the end of the day.

I had to see a haematologist this week as I need blood clotting factor before EC, it was in the UCL antinatal clinic and it was devastating being in the waiting room with so many pregnant women.  It has left me feeling like I have had enough of it all.  In particualr I am fed up with waiting rooms, being prodding and poked with a full bladder and knowing what it is like to have water squirted into my lady bits, so its just as well I am taking time out at the mo.

Well done Button on the follie count       

Sorry girls I am so lost with who is doing what at the moment hope you are all doing ok in your pregnancies, stimming and 2ww (hope I have covered all bases?)

Happy carpeting girls

J
X


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Pesca,

I went to see the nutritionist at ZW (i suffer with severe endo) and am like you in that i wanted to try everything natural.  Anyway, she told me to cut out dairy, and instead of Soya to use Rice Milk as soya supposedly affects your fertility.  Instead, she prescribed some "Whey" protein supplement for me to take once i started stimm.

I hope that helps.

LMG 
xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies

Just checking in to say Hello.  Hope you are all OK especially you Lou...

Have had a quite a nice chilled out weekend.  New carpets are lovely, I wonder how long they will stay clean for!

I have LOADs of EWCM today, sorry for the information overload.  Hope I donlt ovulate too early.  In tomorrow anyway, I'm sure everything is still OK, just probably 10 x the amount of normal!!!

Enjoy the rest of the weekend.

Button xxx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all

Just a short update - very teary at the moment, a nightmare to live with and can't believe I have another week until test date if I make it that far without my period showing up. I have SUCH a constant pain in my ovaries area, and keep thinking I am going to come on my period any minute. Wish I could sleep through the next 7 days. So scared of failure as don't know how I would pick myself up afterwards. Sorry for the doom and gloom. 

How is everyone else? 

Button, lots of EWCM is very normal, I had the same.

Any others on the 2WW? XX


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear Lou,

try to hang in there - get distracted, read, listen to music, watch some interesting or funny programs, but try not to think of the worse!!! So easier to say than done, I know, and I have never been there yet, so I can't really talk from experience. I'm just sending you some innocent tips ... Maybe some comic book or TV would be good,  who knows ! 

LMG - thanks SO much for the tip on Rice milk! That's really useful to know. I might end up buying the book of ZW (meanwhile, I 've cut out wine and chocolate, my only vices).

All warmest to everyone, Pesca


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you Pesca - I have finished a very very long book today and had my hair and nails done! Also went to the garden centre with my husband and bought some plants for our garden but I can't ignore this sharp pain - i think If I felt nothing, it would be easier to forget! Thank you for the tips - am planning on watching some girly films later. XX


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Lou, sorry you are feeling so down.  It is only natural.  You read into every sign or twinge that you have but just try to stay positive.  As Pesca says try distracting yourself, I know how hard it is.  Are you in work this week?

I really do have everything crossed for you.

Button xxxx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all,

Lou - As hard as it sounds, try and relax, I appreciate that pain is worrying I too had pain/feelings of coming on, that did make me worry, but I reassured myself that it was my embies snuggling down, I can't feel your pain but from experience mine were so similar to AF pains that I had to hold on to positive thoughts of my baby(ies). Sending you plenty of    

J- Mo - Hope your well?

Button - I too had CM, I think its natural and a good thing  , Good luck for EC this week.

Pesca - Not sure if I welcomed you  , any welcome 

Jaymac - Sorry to read your last post, I hope you have given yourself plenty of TLC 

Hello to anyone I've missed, all the best.

Mummy P


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Pesca said:


> Dear Minxy,
> you are totally sensible - I will talk to the ACU nurse about possiblity of immune testing, but I am afraid I am a little too late as my plan is to start OST in 1/2 weeks time. We shall see: meanwhile, I have read around this Zita West bundle of recommendations, especially on diet, and interestingly enough contrary to what I've read elsewhere in the forum, one website that quotes ZW states that Soya can be counted as good protein source. So who is right after all? Seems like a silly question (especially after all this technical talk of NK and immune systems!), but I drink a big bowl of Soya milk every morning (as I have an intolerance to diary), and don't really want to do without if it's indeed a good protein source for IVF success. As you can see I am rather in favour of natural remedies for various problems - including herbal tinctures (I have been taking herbs from a herbalist for a few years which have helped immensely, although my DP is rather skeptical as to their effectiveness in general ..).
> Any quick thought on the matter greatly appreciated (I am also checking a thread on 'natural remedies') - although there are some more serious and impending issues here, such as Button's follies - wonderful news: I wish you the very best continuation to the cycle!!
> 
> All warmest, Pesca


Hi again 

Zita West in her book advsies against soya as it has mild contraceptive properties. I avoid soya as much as possible because it aggravates my endometriosis (because of the plant oestrogens). As LMG suggested, Rice Milk is a good alternative but there really are so many foods rich in protein that it shouldn't be a problem for you to get them.

I'd be cautious of some Whey Protein Powder Shakes because they contain soya.

Have a read of the Prenatal Care and Complementary Therapies board as I'm sure you'll find some interesting and helpful advise....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=20.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

Take care
Natasha


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello all

Well I stopped the primolot on sat so just waiting for AF now and then hopefully I can start injecting, beginning to get more nervous now.  I have ordered an audio book specially for relaxation during IVF so going to try and listen to that every day on the way in to work and see if it helps.

Lou - I hope the next week goes by quickly and you get you result, do you think you will be able to wait the 16 days to test?  Sending you lots of    and keeping my fingers crossed.

Button - hope today went well, do you have a date for your EC yet? 

Hi Minxy, Pesca and Anna the Third - you all sound so knowledable, I have decided I'll not think about the immune issues yet, hopefully our 1st IVF will be positive.

Hi Mummy P, Jaymac and LMG hope you are all well.

Well I suppose I better get back to it, only so long you can take for a lunch hour  

Take care

BGirl


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

barnet girl said:


> Hi Minxy, Pesca and Anna the Third - you all sound so knowledable, I have decided I'll not think about the immune issues yet, hopefully our 1st IVF will be positive.


Hi

Hopefully your 1st IVF will be successful   As you don't appear to have any issues and this is only your first IVF then I agree, I don't think you need to start looking into immune issues.

The only reason I've had tests for these is because I had 2 naturally conceived early miscarriages and with my medical history of endo and family history of blood clotting disorders it was advised I have these done....although unfortunately have since had 2 more early mc's/chemical pregnancies through treatment, despite the additional medications. Sadly, after 5yrs ttc and 6 IVFs (and 20yrs diagnosed endo), my knowledge comes through experience.........I wish I had less experience and knowledge but had a baby !! 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you so much Mummy P  - reassuring to hear you also felt period type cramps. Mine have got a little better today although still there.

Button - thank you - I decided to go back to work today although I wasn't due back until Wed - I just couldn't take all the sitting around as I was going slightly nuts. However I am writing at 3.30 as I went home early but definitely glad I went in.

Barnet Girl - I have a week to go until I can test (they say wait 16 days after ET) but I will test after 14 days which takes me to Mon I think. 

Really scared about testing, was thinking about buying test stick and taking it to ACU so they can tell me results because if its not good news I will want their reassurance and advice then and there on what to do next to prevent me from doing something stupid like throwing a shoe out the window (for example!!!!) or worse! which is probably what I would do if I was at home. xx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear Natasha,

you do have a complicated history, but hopefully your super-knowledge will get you to where you want to be !! I am always amazed how well you take it and so pragmatically! You have a big fan here.
I guess I shouldn't worry too much with the immune system problems and see what happens: I am the type who likes to prevent things as much as possible (and get a bit obsessive at it sometimes  ), but I never really took care of myself too greatly in the past 4 years (the usual self-esteem crash after divorce etc), so it's only now that I am seriously wanting to make sure I do things the right way for myself and future baby!
And Bgirl, you are so right: all you have to do is be positive and see what happens!! I am trying to take it this way too as I start in a weeks' time or so with OST.

By the way, quick question for anyone who can share her experience: did you find that the IVF cycle impeded intellectual work? I am only asking because I have a really, really important deadline for the summer which involves a lot of that. I can do it from home, so don't have to travel into work, but I need to be concentrated ... Thanks for any feedback!
All warmest, Pesca


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Lou - Glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better today and the cramps have subsided a bit.  I am still undecided about how much time I will take off after ET.  Will just go with the flow a bit I think.

Barnetgirl - Hope AF shows up soon so you can get started.  I hate waiting and this bloody thing is all about waiting!

Pesca - Good decision re the immune issues.  I don't think that that it is something that UCH test for before your 1st go at IVF.  Hopefully you won't have to give it any more thought.

Minxy - I agree with Pesca, you are amazing and I really hope that your BFP is just around the corner. xx

  to everyone else.

Scan today showed all follies still growing.  I have a couple of pretty big ones and have just had a call to say that EC will be Weds instead of the originally planned Thursday.  Quite scared now it is all very real.

Anyway - just about to leave work so have a good evening.

Button xxxx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Button - great news, you are well on your way now! My EC was also brought forward by a day as there were a few very big follicles. Are you under the care of Mr S? I am his fan! 

Just thinking about test day next week - (if I get that far). Will either do on Tues (14 days post transfer) or on Thurs (16 days PT). They advise the latter although have said I should get the result on day 14. 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww thanks girls  


Lots of luck to all of you too    

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Good evening

well this is a weird feeling, I don't think I have ever been so happy to see the   arrive and I can't believe the wonder drugs that have made it happen.  I have just had a perfect 28 day cycle, never before in my life has such a thing happened 

So things can get moving I will phone up tomorrow to get a scan date (and of pay the bill which i got this morning)  So glad I went elsewhere for the drugs, saved myself ~£800.

Button - thats great news, and less time to worry if they bring it forward.

Lou - your a lot better than me if you last to 16 days, 

I think when my time comes it will be so hard and DH will drive me mad as he will want to wait the whole time and (as much as I love him) he won't really want to talk about it as he says we will just have to wait and see, thats why I find FF so brilliant it gives me people to talk to as we haven't told anyone we have been TTC for the last 2 years never mind doing IVF.

Pesca - I must admit I am really struggling at work and finding it hard to concentrate, but then again for other reasons I am not very happy in work anyway so it might be a mixture of things thats causing it.  Hopefully if the work you are doing is interesting then it will help the time go alot faster.

Natasha - I think we all admire you as you seem to roll with the punches and are so determined - its what we all aspire to.

Take care 
BGirl


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear Bgirl,

thanks for the tip, but I am sorry to hear things are not so good at work: not an ideal situation when you're on IVF. Will you manage to take some time off? Make sure you're relaxed and not too stressed!
I just followed the thread on how to buy drugs cheaply, and saw you have purchased them through Ali in Tamworth: is this in London? Do you have a contact tel no/website for them? After I read how much you saved, I am going to try and do the same. I seem to understand from what others have written that one can simply ask for a prescription at the clinic and then order the drugs separately. Does this work at ACU too? Will the nurse give you the prescription or does one have to go to the doctor?
Ok, enough with showering with questions, hope you don't mind.
Must go back to my work (yes, this is interesting on the whole, I can't complain). Hope you are all well on whichever stage you are at!!
All best, Pesca
PS tip for everyone in need of a boost if nervous/gloomy: Sex and the City. I went to see it last night - great mood therapy (maybe you've all seen it already, and I'm stating the obvious  )!!


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Barnetgirl - Glad the old witch has shown up so you can get started.  It is starnge wishing for it to turn up when normally it is the opposite!  I too am not happy at work but my boss is very understanding about everything so I have no choice but to stay.  I am an appointment with my GP on Friday so am hoping that he will sign me off for a bit after ET.

Pesca - I also got some of my drugs from elsewhere.  I got them from Ali's in Shadwell (London) and saved about £500 ish.  The nurses will give you a prescription when you go through your treatment plan with them.  They are quite used to it I think.  I'm not sure why they charge so much more but it is definitely worth looking at other options.

Looking forward to getting in tomorrow and getting EC over and done with.

Have a good day.

Button xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Sorry Im not around much girls as Im so busy at work.

Just wanted to wish you loads of luck tomorrow for your egg collection. I will be thinking of you.

I have my scan at 12.30 but Im sure you will not be around then.

Take care and fingers crossed for you

Jen xx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Pesca

I've booked a week off for the EC and ET and then back to work for 2 weeks (it would drive me mad being at home by myself) and then I have booked another week off to deal with the result.  We are planning to go on holiday somewhere that week.

In regards to the drugs, when I was having my chat with the nurses after the Dummy embryo transfer and we knew we were definitely going ahead I asked for the prescription then (they didn't offer it) the nurse was fine about it and went off to get it signed by a doctor.  It meant I had to get the DR drugs from the ACU, so lost a bit off money but not much.

Ali the pharmacist is based up near Birmingham but organises deliveries across the country and for £2 extra will deliver on a Sat, which I needed as one of the drugs needs to be refrigerated so I needed to be in when delivered.  If you go back through the cheap drugs thread you will find all the phone numbers on there.  I just phoned a few up once I had the prescription and they gave me a estimate of the price over the phone and then you have to post your prescription to them.  Only took 5 days from getting the prescription to getting the drugs. 

Hope this helps

BGirl


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

to save scrolling through....

Ali at Fazeley is good on eg menopur which i recall was 11.80 or 12.20 - his tel is 01827 262 488
for more or less everything else I used ali at shadwell (one minute from limehouse DLR stop for those in london) - tel is 0207 790 9150

quick tip:

what I found was that UCH seem to write low first scripts - so you aren;t left with drugs. for me, though, that was a waste of money as i had to buy from them at the end. so i'd suggest getting them to write the full amount on it to minimise how much you need to get from them (double the price for something that's already a rip off!!)

good luck!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Pesca

Regarding where to purchase your drugs if not from clinic, your best bet is to actually contact the recommended suppliers and get quotes and then obviously go for the best/cheapest deal.

I live in London and have always got mine from Serono (also known as Applied Dispensary and [email protected]) which is because I'm prescribed Gonal F, Ovitrelle and Crinone...all of which are manufactured by Serono so they are able to do much cheaper. I always phone all contacts and get the best quote from all before making a decision.

Here's contact details for the recommended suppliers...



♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> *Contact phone numbers:*
> 
> Applied Dispensary Services (also known as Healthcare at Home & Serono) 08702400518
> Ali's Chemist at Shadwell 02077909150
> ...


Take care
Natasha


----------



## Rumspringa (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi

New girl on this thread.....hope you are all well.

Doing medicated FET at ACU at UCH at the moment - transfer is prob Monday next week..
I have acupuncture near my home but she's not around on Monday - I noticed there was a notice in the reception today about acupuncture and forgot to ask them - has anyone had their acupuncture on transfer day in the ACU and if so ( too old for freebie -)  how can I book it?
If can't do it via UCH anyone any recommendations near the hospital or central london??

Thanks all - Rumspringa


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Welcome Rumspringa - try calling Nick Dalton Brewer who is carrying out the trial at UCL - you could go to his clinic but it is in Hammersmith which is why I chose not to as I live in N.london. I found a GP locally who was v.good.


Button - lots of luck for EC - thinking of you. x


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Gosh it is busy!

Firstly, Button - Good luck with EC tomorrow.  I shall be thinking of you and hoping that you get a bumper crop!  

Rumspringa - Welcome to the thread!!  I was actually Nick's first patient on the acupuncture trial...he is really good and i would recommend you call him.  If all else fails, i have been going to the London Acupuncture Clinic in Harley St (not too far from the clinic).  Perhaps google them and see if they can fit you in.  Wishing you all the luck.


Pesca - It is great you are doing all the research.  I too got my drugs from Ali in Tamworth.  Actually Dr R recommended that i shop around...goes to show the clincs are not just totally after your money.  Ali was great and i had the drugs within 48 hours of sending my prescription.  Wish you luck.

Lou - Wishing you the best for the 2WW. I was really good and waited for the 16 days...but boy was it difficult.  I think you can probably test a few days earlier and have a good indication.

J-Mo - I hope the scan goes well tomorrow.  How are you??

MumyP - how are you?  You must be getting into the blooming stage??

Barnet G - That name makes me chuckle so much as i grew up in Southgate (north London) and there was such a conatation attached to a Barnet Girl!!  Anyway, glad AF has come...funny the things we wish for on this mad journey....soon you'll be injecting.  Wishing you all the best.

Hello to everyone else...tilly, toki, Keme, Barb, Trix etc....and to anyone else i have missed.

Finally, Minxy...i totally echo everyone else's views.  After everything you have been through, you volunteer your time to be on these boards, and without you where would we all be.  I am a firm beliver of what goes around comes and around...and boy has it got to be your time soon....THANX xxxxx

Love to you all at whatever stage you are.

LMG
xxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear Anna, Natasha, Bgirl, Button and Littlemissgiggles (I love that nickname ),

Thanks SO much for all this information: well, I am finding things out but you guys have done all the research!!! That's super helpful and I'm really grateful. I'll find out from the nurse next time I go in.
Unlike Littlemissigiggles, I am not on top of everything and news with everyone - sorry, not so well-organised! All I can say very very good luck with everything to everyone here, and a big hi to Rumspringa (and good luck on transfer!).

All warmest, Pesca


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

littlemissgiggles said:


> Finally, Minxy...i totally echo everyone else's views. After everything you have been through, you volunteer your time to be on these boards, and without you where would we all be. I am a firm beliver of what goes around comes and around...and boy has it got to be your time soon....THANX xxxxx
> 
> Love to you all at whatever stage you are.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much   ....I honestly mean it when I say the support on here is amazing...and I only try to give back what I receive....I'm a believer in karma too.....although sometimes I wonder if perhaps I did something terribly awful in a former life to not have such good luck now    ....but hey, c'est la vie and all that.....and just have to keep believing !!  

By the way, has anyone heard from Tilly ? I'm gonna text her to see how she is as not heard from her in a while now.

Love, luck & sticky vibes
Natasha xxxx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Just a quickie 

Button76 - All the best for today, thinking of you    

J-Mo - Good luck with your first scan, can't wait to read your news  

Off to work, catch up soon

Mummy P xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hiya! 

Well just got back from my scan and I saw a little beanie and a fluttering heartbeat, DH and I both cried! I cant believe it! Im so over the moon and just hope that I make it through the next couple of months now.
Next scan in three weeks time.

Sorry for lack of personals Im sooooo busy at work. But Ive been reading and wishing you all lots of love and luck.

Jen xxx


----------



## AMP (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't logged on for ages but things are crazy at work and my home PC is dead (anti-virus upgrade ironically killed it!)

Haven't had a chance to look back through whole thread so I'm probably missing loads of news but wanted to say HUGE congratulations to Jen!! Fantastic news you saw heartbeat today!!

I can't believe I'm 20wks today so officially halfway through.  Have scan tomorrow so will hopefully be able to find out what it is.  Have decided "blooming" is a myth - I'm still knackered! - but other than being tired I'm feeling fine so can't complain.  

Good luck to all of you cycling at the moment and big     vibes!

Aileen xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just a quickie as am tired afer EC today.

They got 11 eggs from 11 follies so I can't really ask for much more than that.  Just have to wait until tomorrow to see how many (hopefully some!) have fertilised.  We were advised to do 5 IVF and 6 ICSI as DH's contribution showed a high level of antibodies.  Not really sure what this means in terms of fertilisation but guess I will find out tomorrow.  I did ask why we couldn't do all ICSI (as we will now be paying another £1000  ) but they said they wanted to see if the antibodies would be a problems should we need another go.  Hey, it's only money!!!!

Lou - Still thinking of you honey.  Hope the 2ww isn't getting you down too much.  Stay positive.

Aileen - Great to hear from you.  I can't believe you are 20 weeks alreaady, that has flown.  Good Luck with the scan tomorrow.

Jen - Congratulations to you on the scan - you must be very relieved!!!

Hello to everyone else, must dash as DH is dishing up dinner.  I'm going to milk this putting feet up lark!!!

Button xxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey Button 11 is fantastic!! Im hoping and praying for a good fertilisation rate for you tomorrow. 
You make sure you keep those tootsies up! 

Great to hear from you Aileen. I cant believe either you are 20 weeks. Where has the time gone! 
Take good care of yourself and hope to hear from you soon

Lots of love to everyone else

Jen xx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Good evening

Button - that is great news, keeping my fingers crossed for a good result tomorrow.  

Just a quick question, when you get a sec, had they warned you that you might need ISCI and had you done the chromosome testing.  When we were in last the nurse noticed that after DHs SA the Dr had written that there was a small chance we may have to do ISCI.  She was going to book a chromosome test as she said it took 2 weeks to get results but then went to talk to an embryologist who came back to talk to us, but she said as the chance was very small so not to bother.

I've got my baseline scan tomorrow and then hopefully start injecting on friday.

Hope everyone if doing okay, off to watch the football.

BGirl


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Button - that is great news re collection.  I shall keep everything crossed for you that they all fertilise.  Looks like you could be having transfer at the weekend. I am with you on making the most of it from your other half.  So few times in our lives that we can put our feet up and get spoilt!

J-Mo -  i am so glad the scan went well...it must be so emotional.  I am sure you will sleep better tonight.

AMP - so nice to hear from you...where has time gone!!  I am glad all is going well...can't belive your due date is the same as your birthday!!

Minxy - i too think about what i must have done in my past lives....but as my mum says...without experiencing some difficult times how can we appreciate the good!!  Just hold out for some hope.  I spoke to Tilly yesterday.  She is doing really well.  I am sure she would love to hear from you.

Well, off to watch a bit of Big Bother (as DP calls it)  I was sure i was not going to watch it this time...but am slowly getting sucked in!

Sweet Dreams all
LMG
xxx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Button - great news that they got so many eggs - thinking of you and hope you get plenty fertilized come tomorrow. It's such a rollercoaster isn't it? Which Dr are you under? I have a week to go until test day- cramps are still there quite consistenty but trying not to think about it and just hoping that maybe its a positive and not negative sign.

GOOD LUCK! Let us know how it goes over the next few days.


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

great stuff Aileen and Button and JM, WHAT A MASSIVE PiECE OF GOOD NEWS. i am so pleased for you!! XXX


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Morning Ladies

I have had the phone call and 4 out of the IVF and 5 out of the ICSI have fertilised, so am very pleased even though it looks like we didn't need ICSI after all... nevermind, was better to be on the safe side I think.

Hi Bgirl - Good Luck with your scan today and fingers crossed you can start off on your jabbing.  We were warned that we may need ICSI but not due to antibodies so not sure why that has never been mentioned before in view of the fact that we did 3 rounds of IUI at UCH.  As soon as I saw the embryologist coming over to my bed I knew what it was going to be for!!  It just wasn't worth taking the risk really.

Lou - Glad to hear that you are keeping it together.  These AF pains really are a pain in the   aren't they.  There should be a special pain for knowing if you are pregnant or not!!!  I still have a good feeling for you though.   

Hi LMG - Hope you are doing OK.  I have been very good this year and haven't succumbed to Big Bother.  I think it's the first year.  That's not to say that I won't.  I will have to pass the time while I am off somehow and will probably tune in to the 'Live' thing with them taping over people swearing with the sound of birds and aeroplanes!

Pesca -  Hope you are OK.  Have you been doing your research on drug prices??!!

All you preggers ladies, Aileen, Jen and MummyP   you make us remember that hopefully this will all be worthwhile.

I am feeling OK today and actually feel like I'm skiving but never mind... I'm over the guilt!  I guess I'm not supposed to feel ill anyway the point is to be taking things easy and work, as boring as it is annoys me and would probably get me stressed out!

Have a good day.

Button xxx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Button  -so pleased that you have had a good result, I didn't want to say this to you yesterday but I didn't sleep all night after EC as I was so scared that non would fertilize but you are obviously a lot calmer than me!! Rest as much as possible. Are they trying to wait for blasts? X


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

They haven't said anything about Blasts so far but I guess I will know more tomorrow.

I had a pretty good nights sleep considering.  I was quite tired though, probably after the anaesthetic.  Up early to put the botty bullet in though.  The joy is never ending isn't it!!!!

xxx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

They are pretty grim aren't they- wait until after ET, when you have to put them up the 'other one', less pleasant!!!

Good luck - the embryologists are very good and call you every morning with updates on how your embies are doing.


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah, I had the front bottom experience when I did IUI - very messy!!

xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Congratulations Button! Thats fantastic!!! Here's hoping that they continue to go forth and multiply!!! 

Botty bombs are wonderful arent they! I actually prefer them frontwise because then you dont need to time putting them in so much (around your daily motions if you know what I mean!) Sorry for TMI


----------



## jaymac (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello Girls

Button - What a great result well done, best of luck for the next couple of days.

J-mo - your post about the scan made me feel tearful (in a happy way), you and your DP must be on a complete high.

Mummyp - thanks for the sympathy the other day, I was feeling really sorry for myself - apologies to everyone.

I must say that I find it really encouraging to be reading all the positive results on here recently.  From feeling so low and wanting to pack it all in, I am now wishing we were starting treatment this month!

DP's monk training is going well, he is really making an effort to be healthy.  We are going to Portugal in a week and I am going to make him do lots of swimming in the Atlantic sea, as its freezing and will be good for his troops.

Bottom bullets...fantastic that made me laugh.  Is it just me or did it leave anyone else with an embarrassing itch!!!

J
X


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear Button,

I am ecstatic about your results - this is wonderful, I bet you feel a little relieved after all that (though I truly don't understand the laugh that followed on bottom bullets - if anyone can tell me what these are  I'm curious!!).

There have been so many posts, I can't keep up ... But everyone seems to be in a wonderful mood - perhaps thanks to Button's great results? How wonderful! It certainly put me in a great mood!
Still not done with my research as I am waiting for my periods to start OST and then I'll be able to speak to the nurse and find out what drugs I need: I must admit I am quite shy and keep the number of communication calls/visits to a minimum (maybe because I know that when I'm well into the cycle I'll be on the phone everyday from panics )

Good night to everyone, Pesca


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi,

Just a quick one from me....great news Button....i shall be keeping everything crossed for you!!

Lou - Hope you are baring up ....how many more days to go??

Thank Crunchie it is FRIDAY!!!

LMGxxx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

LMG - am testing on tues which will be 15 days post transfer - they tell you test at home but i think im too nervous so will be going into ACU I think because if its bad news, I will need an action plan then and there (no, im not a complete control freak!). 

Hope you are doing well - when do you start?


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Morning Ladies

Am still waiting for my phone call from the embryologist this morning.  Do they keep you hanging on all morning on purpose?  I'm sure they don't, I know they are very busy and as long as they are looking after my embies I don't mind that much.  Also waiting for a call back from the nurse.  I am still bleeding after EC, not much, but I had a clot last night and thought I should speak to someone just in case.  I like to worry!!

Hi Pesca - The lovely Bottom bullets that I referred to are Progesterone pessaries which you need to use after Egg Collection.  You can use they up the front or the back but they make you use them up the back before ET because they make a bit of a mess and they wouldn't want to have to try and get the embies up there with a slick of white sludge!!!!  Sorry is that TMI.  They're not that bad so don't worry about them!

DH went out and got hammered last night.  I was very much less than impressed.  I know that his contribution to the proceedings is now over but it doesn't mean to say that he can slip back to his old ways and just let me get on with the next 3 weeks.  I got up at about 2.30 to go to the toilet and he was half undressed passed out in the spare bedroom.  Grrrr!  Jaymac maybe you could give me some tips from your monk training manual?

Am off to my GP later on today to beg him to sign me off.  Will put on my feeling sorry for myself face and have no make up on so I look as awful as possible!!

Hello everyone else.  Catch up later.

Button xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm back!  Spoken to the embryologist.  All have divided and are doing well.  He did go through the gradings which didn't mean a lot to me but they were all top or good quality and he seemed pretty pleased!  Thinks we will go to blasts but will wait and see what happens when he calls tomorrow.  This whole thing is so bloody nerve wracking!!

xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Well done Button! Yes this bit has got to be the worst bit I can sympathise with you there! 
Now you relax lots and hope you get signed off.

Hi to everyone especially Lou, Pesca and Jaymac who seem to be chatting away so much at the moment! Its great to see

Have a good weekend all

Jen xx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi All

Button - congrats on the successfully EC, fingers crossed you get lots going to Blast and then you will be able to freeze a few as well.

Lou - I don't blame you for wanting to test at the ACU, you will get lots of re-assurnance there.

Start the injections tonight, only on 150iu so not much to inject.

DH is sulking at the mo, he has been invited to 4 events next week including a wine tasting evening and an industry evening and he is going to have to refrain from drinking.  Lucky for me he is willing to do it. When we first went for tests his SA was a bit on the low side and from that he went on a diet and lost over 4 stone, so he does take it very seriously. oh and it did improve his SA quite a bit  

Hope you all have a good weekend, has anyone got something nice planned?

BGirl


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Button - great news on the embies - they generally called me by 11.00 most mornings but the wait is certainly nervewracking. As for the bleeding, I think I continued to bleed for just over 48 hours (but not lots, just spotting). Definitely call if its heavy or painful. Even if it isn't, call for reassurance. Nothing wrong with driving them mad!! As for your DH getting sloshed, I can completely and utterly sympathise as mine did the same and quite a few times and was so so unimpressed! 

Barnet girl - good luck with the injections, hope they go ok. My hubbie injected me and was quite an expert by the end. In fact he is still injecting Heparin (blood thinning drug) into me every night and these needles are blunt and my stomach is completely bruised. I can't believe how bloated and unnattractive it looks at the moment!!

Have a great w.end everyone and thanks again for the encouragement.


----------



## jaymac (Mar 13, 2008)

Button - His SA tests were always good, when his count was once described as amazing he was so proud and said he was going to have that printed on a Tshirt. The fragmentation test result has really shocked him so I havent had to do that much.  He is out tonight too and said he was only going to have 2 beers, we shall see.....

Have great weekend everyone.

JX


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Blimey it's quiet on here.  Hope that means everyone is having a good weekend.

Lou -        Nearly there honey.

Barnetgirl - Hope the first injections have gone OK.  When are you in for the next scan?

LMG - Hi, how are you?  Work still keeping you too busy!!??

Jaymac - I would love to see someone walking round in a t-shirt with 'Amazing Sperm' printed on it!!

Jen, MummyP, Aileen, Pesca and anyone else lurking - hope you are all OK.

I have Blastocyst transfer booked in for tomorrow.  Yikes, suddenly very scared, they seem to be doing so well in the lab, I wish they could stay there and just grow into a baby in a Petri dish...

Dr signed me off for 3 weeks on Friday.  Thought that was slightly excessive but nice to know that I don't have to rush back to work if I don't want.

Went to lunch with my brother, his wife and their beautiful 3 month old daughter yesterday.  She is the most gorgeous thing I have ever seen, quite how my brother managed it I don't know!!

Off to the outlaws for lunch - always a joy...

Have fun in the sun.

Button xxxx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello all

Tying to have a nice relaxing weekend.  Bought a Hypnosis CD especially for IVF and have been listening to that most days.  Not quite sure I have got the hang of it completely but I do find it relaxing and I think it is helping keep me sane, well I have stopped laughing when she tells me to visualise my luscious lining   .  Done 2 injections so far, the first really hurt but yesterdays was a lot better, DH having a go tonight so we will see what happens.

Button - excellent news getting to Blasts, hope tomorrow goes well, I'm in at 9.15 tomorrow for blood tests and then scans booked for Wednesday, Friday and Monday.

Lou - sending you lots of      for test day, are you managing to keep yourself busy?

Best wishes to everyone else.

take care

BGirl


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Button - Good luck for tomorrow, great news! I know exactly what you mean about keeping them in the petri dish to grow into babies, I thought the same thing, hysterical thought. Are you going to have one or two transferred? They advised me on one but I insisted on two. Thinking of you

Barnet Girl - Glad you are getting the hang of the injections, at least you are well on your way now. Im trying to keep busy - went with hubbie to Selfridges today and he bought 3 pairs of shoes - me? A nail varnish and cook book. Great...! Some days i've been ok but others I have been convinced its all over due to the constant cramping. Today I am doing ok. Only two days to go, am really really scared this will all have been for nothing but trying to stay positive when possible. x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Button, well done adn good luck for tomorrow. xxxx

do you know how they got to this stage? ie of the 9 how many are left? any ideas? they are very strict about quality at UCH so if they say it's worth freezing do seriously consider it!!  xx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear Button,

that's fantastic news - I'll keep all fingers crossed for you, that's such good news !!
It sounds like everyone is keeping busy with trying to keep calm and away from thinking too much (I also went shopping this weekend, hurra!) and getting too stressed over everything - I am impressed!

I did my OST yesterday - too few follicles unfortunately, which probably means higher dosages of drugs or, Dr said, an alternative to IVF.. I was left a bit surprised (I didn't catch what alternative he meant and was too worried to ask), but I'll go in later today for another blood test (they injected me with oestrogen to see how I react) and I'll ask... Is it me or this experience leaves others so bombarded with information that one needs time to assimilate it all ? Everytime I walk out of ACU I realise I had 100 more questions to ask?!  

All warmest, Pesca


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Button - Good luck for your transfer today....i am sure it will go smoothly.  It is great they got to Blasts!!  Now, just rest up for a bit.  Lucky you having been signed off for 3 weeks.  Make sure you get lots of DVD's and rest.

Lou - Good luck for test tomorrow.  I shall be keeping everything crossed for you.  I remember waking up at 4.30 am convinced in needed to pee...and doin the test really early...even DP couldn't sleep!!  

BarnetG - Congratulations on managing the injections.  My DP became a real expert on that front...amazing how the men really pull themselves together...especailly considering what a lightweight DP was when he had to go and have his bloods taken

Pesca - I am sorry to hear the OST results were not great.  I too, had a really low reaction originally, as i had been on Zoladex for a few months before i started tx, and my ovaries had really shut down.  They had me on 6 ampules of Menopur...but they soon woke up.  Make sure you make lists of your q's as i totally agree that there is so much to take in.  Wishing you lots of luck!!

Hello to everyone else.  What a great weekend in the sunshine.  I now have some ridiculous panda eyes going on from wearing my sunglasses and getting a funny tan!! 

LMG
xxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello LMG,

thanks for sharing this info with me - mmmhh ... I am sure you are right: I was also on Minulet contraceptive for 18 years, probably that must be the reason why my ovaries are sleepy! But you are SO right: I'm writing down lists of things to ask!

I was laughing when I read about DP or DH being squeamish at doing injections: that's what I am facing now, and we're talking about calling my mum and ask her to come over (from Italy for God's sake!) to give me injections!!! 
And Button, I had not realised you had your transfer today: HOW EXCITING! Keep us posted and yes rest! And Lou with the test ... All these exciting things going on, and I'm just getting worried by silly sleepy ovaries  
Pesca


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Pesca, his alterative will be GIFT

i rejected it as results are not very good and frankly UCH are awfully conservative...

see what the OST says and get pre and post E2 measurements...

do you know what your AFC was? (antral follicle count) 

also, sorry to ask you this - how old  reyou? the decision of how to proceed is very much around that as the MAIN reason for not getting pg in women over 35 is egg quality. we need to search for our good little eggs....

xxxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just a quicky from me to update you.

ET went very smoothly.  2 on board, 3 to freeze and possibly another potential 2 that may make it to Blast tomorrow.  Pretty gobsmacked to be honest!  OTD - 8 July - my birthday...

Lou - Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow.  I will be thinking of you.

Pesca - sorry to hear your scan didn't show quite the news that you wanted.  I hope the OST shows you respond well.   

Hi to everyone else, will catch up later.

Button xxx


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi girls, 

just to let you know that I have had BFP!!!!

fingers crossed for all of you!!


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello all, wasn't it a nice day today, sat in the park to eat my lunch and think I've caught a bit of sun.

Button - lots of    for the 2 on-board, and great news about being able to freeze so many.  We can't decide if we would want to freeze any yet, DH is a little bit unsure.

Speranza - congratulations on your BFP

Pesca - hope you get a good OST result.  I know what you mean about questions as soon as you walk out the door, I do that as well.  I bought myself a little diary and now write down all my questions and the answers as I tend to forget things as well.

Lou - good luck for tomorrow, everything is crossed.

LMG - must admit DH is being a bit of a wimp so I am doing my own injections.  When I tried to explain about getting the menour ready to inject his eyes starting glazing over so I just get on with it.

Well I went and had my blood tests today and they just phoned to say continue on the same dose so something must be working.

Wishing you all the best

BGirl


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Speranza -    CONGRATULATIONS!!!  I am so happy for you.....looks like the stress of not travelling has worked!!!  YOU and DP must be over the moon!!

Pesca - I just wanted to let you know that GIFT (if that is what they suggest for you), meant that one of the girls on here got TRIPLETS...just stay postive!!

Button - well done on getting some goo embies on board!!  Good luck on you 2WW...i will keep everything crossed for you.

Some positivity on the site is what is called for....wishing you all the best on whatever stage you are!!

LMG
xxxx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Great news it went smoothly Button.

THanks for all your wishes - will test at some point tomorrow. I bought a test today and just tried to pursuade hubbie to do it now but he said its late and that we should go to sleep (we are both too scared!).

Will let you knowxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello everybody,

oh my oh my     TRIPLETS?!?!? I am seriously terrified now ... Yes, it is GIFT they mentioned (I asked when I went back for my blood test).
Anna 3rd, you mentioned you rejected GIFT as results are not very good: what do you mean by that? Does it mean that you can reject their recommendation and go for IVF instead? Also what are pre and post E2 meausrements? Apols for bombarding you with questions - hope you don't mind. Anyway, no, i don't know about AFC - I suppose I'll find out next week when I do the Dummy embryo and Hycosi. I just turned 36, so I am not over the hill, am I ?! 
I seriously do not understand what is the advantage of GIFT over IVF: were you told, Anna, when they recommended GIFT? 

Ok, aside from all of this, I just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS to Speranza - fab news, now you just have to relax and wait .... Alll fingers crossed for you!!! 
And Button, you are almost there: ET done now the crucial 2WW - just stay calm and have some quiet fun, it's all going to go forward - you've been so good with everything so far !! Lots of     for you!

Happy sunny day to everyone, Pesca


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Just a quickie from me to say good luck to Lou   

And congratulations to Speranza!!! Well done honey thats fantastic news. Fingers crossed now for a healthy 8 months! xx

Also well done Button thats excellent results. Hope you dont need the frosties but they are there just in case (it worked for me!). Now you are PUPO so put those tootsies up and stay stress free xxx

Lots of love to everyone else I havent mentioned
Jen xx


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi all

Lots going on here since i last posted!!

Speranza.... so happy for you.  You had IVF at the ACU at the same time as me..... and i read your story... and went through your heartbreak with you (i also failed first time round).  Now i'm over the moon for you ... bloomin brilliant... lots of people getting pregnant on this thread... so it must be lucky!!  One question... were you on the same drugs/protocol as at the ACU as you seemed to respond much better second time round.....

Button good luck with your embies... sounds like you are in with a brilliant shout.

Pesca.... please don't worry about your OST result.  I was told exactly the same thing.  However we decided to go ahead with a cyle of GIFT but I was switched to IVF because i responded better to the drugs than they thought I would.  Every step is a little hurdle to jump and it feels great when you have a little victory.

Hello to everyone else...... x


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Looks like its a BFP!!! It's a faint cross but its there. Feel so nervous incase im seeing things.

I did it on my own after my hubbie went to work as he has his review this morning and if it was negative, I didn't want him to go in and be all upset. Abit scared, am going for blood test tomorrow at clinic (9.30).


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Lou - thats great news,   

I'm sure the blood test will confirm it for you.  So happy for you   

Hope you have a nice relaxing day and look forward to telling DH when he gets home

I'm so pleased and I see it as good luck for the rest of us hoping for a BFP at the ACU

BGirl


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah well done Lou and Speranza        That is such fab news.  I was nervous logging on here just now, god knows what you must have been like testing Lou!!!  Can't believe you did it on your own either, well done you!  A faint cross is still a positive and I'm sure that the clinic will confirm that to you.  YIPPEE!!!  Wonder if it's twins...

BGirl, glad that your first blood were OK and they are keeping you on the same dose.  Good luck for your scan tomorrow and hope that it is showing lots of nice follies.

Pesca - As paw says don't worry too much about the OST.  They will adapt your medication to what they think is going to work best for you and you may end up responding better.  You are certainly not over the hill at 36!  The pre and post E2 measurements are the blood tests that they do before and after your OST.  They are able to tell how well your ovaries responded to the injection that they gave you which also helps them to work out what dosage of medication to give you.  They will let you know when you go back for your dummy ET and HyCoSy.  

I don't know a lot about GIFT but I think the main thing is that instead of the eggs being fertilised in the lab, they take the eggs out, mix with the sperm and put back into the Fallopian tubes to allow them to fertilise back in your body.  Advantages being that eggs and sperm aren't meant to be fertilised in the lab and they hope that by mixing them up and putting them back they will stand a better chance.  Anyone feel free to correct me...  I'm not sure why they would suggest GIFT to start with when they don't yet know how you are going to respond.  Maybe ask when you go back next.

Paw - Hello!  Are you going to have another cycle?

LMG, Jen, Anna the third and anyone else   

I am feeling OK today.  Have been talking to my embies   in the hope that it will help!  Just called ACU to find out about if the other two have made it to freeze but they haven't had a look yet and will call me back this afternoon.  Makes me feel a bit more positive knowing that I have some in the freezer, albeit a bit if a weird feeling!

Am trying to get the fact that I am bunking off work out of my head!!  My manager knows why I am off and I know it is for a good reason but I just feel like a bit of a fraud!

Might as well make the most of it though.  Seems like I have picked the best weather and Wimbledon is on.  To hell with work!

Have a good day everyone and enjoy your BFP's Lou and Speranza!

Button xxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Congratulations Lou! Thats sounds good to me. Im sure the blood test will confirm everything for you.
When will you tell DH? Tonight face to face or before on the phone Do tell all! 

Button - yes its important for you to connect with your embies. Just keep telling them that you love them and you accept them. And they will implant in no time. Enjoy your break! 
Maybe you should indulge in some strawberries and cream to feel part of the Wimbledon experience! 

Jen x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Yippee - the other 2 made it to Blasts as well so we now have 5 in the freezer.  Can't quite believe they were all so good.  Makes me wonder why we can't manage it on our own..

xx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you all for your lovely wishes. 

Button - great news re embies. Keep talking to them and make them feel at home!! Enjoy Wimbledon.

Jen - I actually told him before his review (at 10.00) over the phone and he cried a little. So sweet. I wanted his review to go well and if he was happy, then I thought it would go even better and they seem to be happy with him. 

I still can't believe a simple pee on a stick can determine it - it doesn't seem for real! I will test again tonight and then in tomorrow for blood test. 

xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Awww thats so sweet. Hope his review went well and that all round he's had a super good day! 

Dont be worried if you dont get a positive tonight because sometimes the HCG is stronger in the morning, especially at this stage. Might be best to test again in the morning before your blood test? Im sure it will still be positive but just in case its not, thats probably the reason why.

Jen xx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Jen! Will test again in the morning then, good plan. 

Also  - I think this is a lucky thread for all those of you going through it currently. Wishing you all the luck in the world. 


It's a horrid journey and its still very very very early days but exciting to think at least I can get pregnant. I just hope they stick. Mother in Law is slightly hysterical and cried when I told her. I really don't want people to get so excited about it just yet. It's not "real" yet. Tomorrow I will be five weeks as I had a blast transfer. Strange to think. 

How is everyone doing? XX


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I'm bored at home!!!  Would probably be bored at work too as it is very quiet there at the moment so guess home is better!!

Lou - It is real but know what you mean about keeping the excitement thing to a minimum.  After a long time trying it must be surreal to finally be there.  Are you scared of the possibility of twins?  I have to say I had a momentary OMG   at the thought last night but am back to normal now!!  Did you test on your Official Test Day or was it early.  I am already planning on when I can test.  I am not one for testing early but 16 days after a blast transfer is ridiculous.  I'm due to test on a Tuesday but was thinking I may do it on the Sunday before.  I probably shouldn't be thinking of such things yet.  I need to get to that stage first!!

DH is away tonight so lonely at home for the night.  I think he thinks his job is done especially now as we have a five-a-side in the freezer...

Yummy Gordon Ramsay on TV tonight though so I can letch over him!!

Oh good it's time for the lovely Cyclogest, at least I can use it up the front now I was getting fed up with sticking things up my  

Love Button xxxx


----------



## jaymac (Mar 13, 2008)

Its so great to read yet more positive news on the board

Congratulations Speranza and Lou on your BFP's.  Lou best of luck with your test tommorrow.

Well done Button on making it through your ET and having some frosties, I chatted away to my embies during the 2ww.  Dp thought I had some invisible friends.  

Pesca - sorry to hear about your test, as everyone has said it is only and indication and your response to the drugs  will give you more information.

Hope everyone else is well
JX


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello everyone,

wow, all these new posts, and these grat news ! Hard to keep up!!!
First of all, Lou and Button, CONGRATS to you both even though you are at two different stages, it seems to be going exactly how it should be !! And I think it's the sweetest thing that Lou's DH cried a little: it just shows how emotional these adventures are !! We are all here talking shop in this technical jargon (embrio here, cyclogests there) for such an enormously emotional experience: it's nice to hear details like these to remind me that high emotions can be positive (as well as negative for the cycles that do not go well). 

And of course MANY thanks to everyone and especially Button and Paw for calming me down (yes, you have calmed me down!): it's good to know that things change according to how you react. Nice to know I don't have to feel old yet:   until yesterday I felt like a baby and then I went to the endocrinologist and BAM! she tells me one's fertility levels plunge dramatically between 35 and 36 ... I guess Peter Pan can only be a man  

All warmest, Pesca


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Pesca - thank you for your kind wishes and I really hope you are feeling a little more optimistic today? My hubbie was adorable tonight. We just went to an Italian restaurant (very local) and its bring your own wine so obviously, he had the whole bottle. 

Button  - I was also told to test at 16 dpt and today is 15 days so I almost made it. However, they did tell me that it should be ok at 14 so I would seriously hold out until at least then if you can because you want to be sure with the result you get. re the twin thing - I have to say, the prospect of twins makes me excited and because the cross came up so quickly on the test, my sis and I think it may just be twins. Will just have to get lots of help from mother/MIL at bath time. Abit scared for blood test tomorrow incase it was all a dream and there is nothing there!! Enjoy Gordon Ramsay tonight and pamper yourself. We are about to watch a film although DH is abit drunk so we will see if he lasts 5 mins!

Jen  - I did another test today and all still seems ok!

Sorry for the TMI but we had sex this evening (its been a month without, poor DH!!) and now I am freaking out that I've harmed the embies...!! I didn't want to but felt bad for him. Any ideas anyone on this?!!! 

Love to all xxx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Lou...CONGRATULATIONS to you and DP!!!     I am over the moon for you both.  It is so nice to hear lots of good news on here at the moment.  I wouldn't worry to much about your indulgence last night....i am sure the embies are nicely cocooned!!!!

Button - Hang on in and go and get yourself a box set of something to keep you busy.  I too was told 16 days after blast, but i think 14 days would be ok. 

BGirl - i hope your jabbing is going ok and that your scans are showing that all is progressing well.

Pesca - it is great that you are getting prepared for everything.. and i am with the other girls.  36 is not old, but stay positive, i am sure it will all work out.

Hi to J-mo, Paw, Anna, MummyP and everyone else!!

LMG
xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Great news Lou! Good luck for the blood test today. Let us know your levels so we can look up and see if its possibly twins! 

Button - Just avoid the Jeremy Kyle show!!! Theres nothing worse than that to bring down your positive attitude! 

Pesca - I know what you mean. I was told the other day that I am a woman of 'Advancing Maternal Age'. Nice.

Im finding it hard to feel actually pregnant as I still havent got morning sickness and everyone says thats a good sign that the pregnancy is healthy. But yesterday I had lots of pain and now I seem to have convinced myself that the baby has dislodged itself. Oh well, roll on the 10th when I get to have another scan. ONly another 15 days! 

Lots of love to everyone
Jen x


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Good morning all

Had my 1st scan this morning (day6), not sure what I expected but felt really let down.  It was a different doctor that was doing the scan which really threw me (I'm a bit shy with male doctors looking at my private bits, although managing to overcome that very quickly ).

The doctor didn't really say much just pointed out my lining which apparently is already getting thick and then showed me my ovaries.  He just quickly looked at them and that was that.  He said something about they are still really immature but its early days yet.

I had to then get some bloods done (which I forgot to pay for so will have a note next time I go in to visit Emily) and they will phone me later to say if I need to change anything.  I think the nurse noted I looked 'despondent' as she put it and we had a quick chat.  Turns out they are quite worried about me having PCO's so they are going to take it really slow. (only on 2 ampules of Menepur).  oh forgot to say apparently there were 15 immature follicles there.

Which is good that they are being careful but I sooo just want to get it over and done with.

Anyway better at least pretend to be doing some work  

Back later with more personnals

Girl


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Feeling a little it low today, not sure why.  I think it may be down to Jeremy Kyle today.  Jen if only you had told me to stay away from it yesterday.  There was a right scummy family on there having a DNA test today to see if the dad was the real dad.  God these people don't deserve to have children, sods law that they all fall pregnant just by looking at a pr**k!!!  Will go for a walk later, probably not helping sitting in the house, it does make me go a bit stir crazy!!  Have quite a few friends off on maternity leave at the moment but think it is probably wise to steer clear today!

Lou - Glad that you and DH had a good night last night.  As LMG said, I'm sure that having   won't have done any harm.  I think it/they will be pretty well snuggled in by now.  I think my DH is going to wonder what it is by the time we have it again too.  I wouldn't allow it while I was stimming in case too much vigorous movement burst any of the follies!     Something tells me that I may not be the only one that has these thoughts though...

Pesca - glad that you are feeling a little more positive about things.  That's what this site is for.

BGirl - Just read your post. 15 follies is a great number and it is good that they are keeping the dosage low.  Was it Dr Saab you had?  Dark hair, glasses.  He is my favourite and is normally pretty good at explaining what is going on.  I did see a Dr that I hadn't seen before when I went in on Monday so maybe it was him.  You could always request to see a lady Dr if you don't feel happy with a man, I'm pretty sure you wouldn't be the only one.  Keep your chin up, you are doing really well.

 to everyone else.

Love Button xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Button

Ohhhhhh nooooooo you succumbed to JK!!!!! They are all scum on there arent they? It drives me up the wall too. Just make sure you rest as much as you can for 2 to 3 days and after that you can carry on pretty much as normal.

DH and I still havent had any jiggory pokery and poor bloke is gagging for it! Its because we couldnt for the 2ww, then the nurse told us to wait until the scan (but she said that other nurses would probably say its ok). And now my boobs hurt so much that I wont let him near me! I just dont feel in the mood though - must be the hormones. Am I the only one

Barnetgirl- I second what Button has said, 15 is a great number and its still really early days. Honestly try not to worry.

Lots of love to everyone else
Jen x


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Back again

The guy who sits next to me has wandered off so I can spend a few minutes catching up.

Button - I normally have Dr Saab and I really like him, he explains everthing as we go along. (once I'd got use to the idea of him doing what he is doing and expecting me to look at him as he is talking to me).  I know I could ask for a female but I work on the principle that I would rather have the best person for the job and I assume that's who they give you so I just have to grin and bear it.  I must admit since I saw someone refer to it as the dildo cam it has been easier as I have to try and stop myself giggling.

Oh your poor DHs, they must be gagging, I'm pretty sure mine would have a lot to complain about if I made him wait that long.  Will ban it during 2WW but not before EC.  It helps relax me as well so I'm not just being good to him.

Pesca - I know what you mean about them making you feel old, I hit 36 in a couple of months and not looking forward to it.  When are you due back to have your Dummy embryo transfer?  Sorry if I am being nosey and you might already have said but are you based in the UK or abroad? for some reason with your name I imagine you are Italian and living the good life in some gorgeous sunny town.

All the best to the rest of you, when I was in the clinic I tried making eye contact with a few people, trying to guess if anyone wrote on FF.  I must admit most people were not very friendly but I guess its very stressfull and some weirdo grinning at you at 9 in the morning might not help matters  

Take care

BGirl


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Thanks everyone for little tips and sharing moods over age and concerns. Barnetgirl, I'll have my embryotransfer next week, but I don't have to travel far as I live and work in London (I left my sunny Italy a while ago,  ). But I can't complain: what gorgeous weather out there (despite me getting only the sun of a PC screen ... ). 
I was really laughing when you said about trying to make eye contact at ACU: I did exactly that the other day to see if I could spot anyone, and my God, you are right, we all look so serious and fierce !! Maybe we should organise a meal/soft-drink somewhere in London so we don't have to ignore one another if we bump into one another at ACU    
And don't feel too nervous Barnetgirl: it's early days as others have said, and it's actually good to see that at ACU are taking it piece by piece and slowly. I am not an expert on follicles, sorry, but it all seems fine for you, so patience is all that's needed!!   By the way, I think I also had Dr. Saab for the ultrasound the other day and he seemed ok to me - maybe he was in a little bit of a rush as it was a Sunday and I presume that he was alone running the show.

And yes I do feel positive today - thanks everyone !! XXX


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow -it's been busy today!!

LMG - thank you, am not too upset about the indulgence anymore...might give it a rest for a week or so! Sure we can find other things to do  

B-Girl - I also have PCOS and was on the lowest dosage (1.5 ampules) and they were very concerned about over stimulation etc but they are overly cautious at the ACU so try not worry and 15 follies sounds good. Dr Saab was very good and I preferred seeing him as he is professional and friendly. 

Button - try and remain positive, it's such a grim wait, all fingers crossed for you. 


Pesca - good luck for ET next week. I also think we should meet up so we can smile to each other at the clinic!! Im actually the weirdo who normally strikes conversation. People definitely look on the moody side but that's just because they are stressed out so its understandable. Its all so stressful.

Jen - I am very interested that the nurse you spoke to said no to "jiggory pokery" as you put it(!) until your scan as I asked the question this morning to a nurse and she said do what I feel like but that its fine. I was kind of hoping she would say not to, so I could tell hubbie to chill out for a bit. Which nurse told you that? Maybe I will call her and get the answer I want!!! 

OK - now for the blood test level. HELP is all I can say!!! I went in this morning for it and the lovely nurse (LEE) called me at 5pm. Basically, she said all is fine, actually to quote, she said, "MORE THAN FINE". I asked her what she meant and she said that the blood level is extremely high (11,000) which is very high (even for twins) and she has been there a long time and hasn't seen one quite that high for some time. I said, "you don't think one split do you, (meaning 3 in total)", and she said don't rule it out. So as you can see, the fun doesn't end once you get the BFP. Jen  - do you remember your blood level and what they said to you? Can we do some research please.....?!!!!

BIG KISS TO ALL XX


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi all

Just got a phone call from the ACU to say the blood result is not what is expected and instead of doubling since Monday it has not really changed.  They have decided to double the menopor I am on and to stop sniffing the suprefact.  Did this happen to anyone else.

Trying not to stress about it but Friday seems so far away for my next scan.

Lou - try not to worry about the possibilities, (she says worrying herself)  

Button - hope you are feeling a bit better and managing to keep busy or at least keep your mind off it.

Pesca - great you are feeling more positive, you will be in the middle of things before you know it.  Meeting up sounds like fun and as you said if it gives us a friendly face it would be good.

Better go and get my injection ready, take care

BGirl


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

I do think it would be very nice for a group of us to meet up at some point soon -to share tips/concerns etc.


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Lou27 & Sprenza   , fantastic news.

Button - Sending you    

To all I've missed, wherever you are in your TX, I am so behind you with    , always reading this thread  .

Keep safe
Mummy P xx


----------



## littlemissgiggles (Jun 8, 2007)

My goodness....Lou....possible triplets...wow!!!  What have they said, for you to wait until the scan or will they be doing more bloods.  If it is true, you will be the second lady to have triplets on this thread in over a year!!  This must be a lucky sign.  Try not to think about it too much...and just enjoy!!

B-Girl, i am sorry to hear your bloods have not risen.  I am sure you are in good hands with the clinic.  What have they upped your menopur to?  Sending you lots of positive vibes!

Hi to everyone else...i am currently on a train to Manchester...what an un-godly hour!!  I don't know how i ever used to get up at 5.30am every day when i worked in London!!

LMG
xxx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

I think I have to wait for the scan in two weeks. To be honest, the possibility of triplets fills me with dread and I really don't want to sound ungrateful but OMG!! Two is just fine. Will let you know in 2 weeks I guess. x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Lou - it sounds like twins to me!  If you google HCG levels in pregnancy it will give you the range that you should be in. But you need two levels to see how quickly its doubling. Unless you go to your GP and ask for another test?? Im sure they would comply if you told them your concerns.
Was your blood test on day 16 or more?

Mine was only 482.6 on day 16! And then a couple of days later it had nicely doubled. It should double every couple of days for the first few weeks but I dont know what it would do if you had twins or triplets.

Sorry I have preghead and I really cant remember now what nurse it was. But when I asked her she said something like its fine but if I was to ask a doctor he would say wait until the first scan. But she did say it would be fine so dont worry. You wont have done anything to hurt your little baby(ies)! 

Barnet girl - honestly please try not to worry you really are in the best hands. I have PCOS too and they have to administer drugs on a trial and error basis at first. Thats why they monitor you so much. It will be ok! 

Lots of love to everyone else
Jen xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Afternoon! (just typed morning and realised I'd missed that...)

Lou - Yikes - TRIPLETS - OMG.  That really is fab news though and I would definitely not be able to wipe the grin off my face.  I guess that's what you call value for money!!!  What date is your scan set for.  I can't wait to find out!!

BGirl - Try to stay positive.  I know how hard it is but they monitor you closely and everything will be fine in the end.  You had loads of follies on your first scan and I'm sure that by upping the dose they will all still be growing.  Remember my panic when they increased me to the max dose after my first blood test and I turned out OK!  I can't really help with the spray question.  I stopped taking it as soon as AF arrived anyway as that was my protocol.  The spray keeps your ovaries quiet while you are stimming so by stopping I guess they are able to do what they do again.   

I was in ACU this morning to check my platelet count as I am on Heparin.  Quickest visit ever.  Always the same when you don't have to rush back to work.  Feeling a bit better today and didn't watch Jeremy Kyle.  Am waiting for some kind of sign that something is happening.  Have had a bit of period pain but nothing more than a bit of an ache but not much else to report really.  I don't feel any different from normal.  Not really sure if this is good or not...  I hate the 2ww.

Have good day everyone.

Button xxx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello all just a quick visit

well I'm feeling a bit better and trying to stop worrying, but it is one of my favourite pasttimes and I am really good at it. 

Only one more day in work and then a week off.

Food time now, got to try and figure out what to eat, with all the water I'm drinking and Brazil nuts I'm eating I'm actually struggling to eat much (never thought I would say that)

Take care

BGirl


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Jen - I also think that its twins...I guess the real concern is whether there is a heart beat (or more) in two weeks. Scan day is 10 July and im obviously so nervous. How many weeks/ months are you now?

Button  - so glad you are feeling abit better today - if it helps (and everyone is very different) I had pretty bad period pains during the 2ww which have gone now. I was so sure I was going to get my period that I cried quite often so don't be concerned. I also had bad backache but that was probably the pessaries. During the last week I had a few shooting pains and some were really quite sharp but they too have subsided.

As for now - I really feel very little and wonder if I dreamt up the whole thing?! My boobs don't ache and my stomach pains have gone. It's a bit scarey not feeling much...I want to feel pregnant so Its real and not make believe. 

Bye for now.
Love to all xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning Ladies

Lou Im also having a scan on the 10th July! Mine is at 9.30. Its the one which will hopefully tell me they can discharge me. Today I am now only 8 weeks. It seems ages before I will be able to relax a bit more.
Maybe we should start another thread for all us paranoid people called ''Is there anybody still in there?''

A friend has just had a nuchal scan and results came back to say there was a 1 in 13 chance of downs. She has had the amnio (which was very painful and distressing) and is now waiting the results. Im dreading being in that position.

Button - I really didnt have any symptoms during the 2ww. And any that I did have could have been put down to the pessaries. Its so hard to call and you really just have to try to relax as much as possible and not get too stressed over it. Try to find something to occupy your mind like reading a really good novel so you can get lost in it.

Lots of love to everyone else
Jen xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Thanks Jen - I have decided that I don't really have any symptoms and feel no different to how I normally feel.  Guess I won't know unless AF turns up or when I have to pee on that stick.  God I'm dreading it.  For me the peeing on stick moment is the worst part of everything.  Give me needles, drugs, speculums, dildo cams and anything else rather than having to pee on that stick.  

I think I am going to call my Dr this afternoon to see if I can get signed back on for Monday or Tuesday next week.  I think sitting at home isn't really going to help me any more.

xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Do what you feel you have to do but just make sure you take it easy. I did find it easier being back at work. I was so bored at home and too tempted to do the hoovering or gardening.

Call me mad but I found the 2ww the best bit because I was living in blissful ignorance just hoping that maybe this time it would be different. I wanted to delay peeing on that stick for as long as possible! I agree that bit is really really hard.

Keep thinking positive thoughts and connecting with your embies

Jen x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

God you are mad, I can't believe that you love the 2ww!!!  When I went into the ACU yesterday I immediately felt better about things.  Wish I could just stay there for the next week.  God this business really is sending me round the twist!!!

xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hee hee
I wouldnt say that I 'loved' the 2ww but I do quite enjoy it and last time it was fine. I didnt let it get to me and just tried to forget about it. I did a lot of hypnosis though so maybe thats why I could relax so much. Have you tried that?? 

Jen x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

hello Jen, glad everything's going well. scan will be fine, no reason to suppose otherwise.

Button, I totally agree. I don't understand why people take time off work for 2ww at all - strikes me as the fastest way to a breakdown - for me at least.

All, I'm on steroids and terrified of a little fat face developing... 

*edited by Mod


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Anna!!! 

Im starting to ween off the steriods now but I didnt really get a fat face. Although Im getting fatter everywhere else instead but I dont think its down to the steriods on their own. Probably because Im eating all the pies! 

Jen x


----------



## jaymac (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello Girls

I am glad you both said that peeing on the stick was the worst, the nearer it got to test day the more I just wanted to stay in blissful ignorance.  I had to do the next day for everbody else's sake. I have read so many threads of girls testing too early or even everyday of the 2ww, its like torturing yourself.

Taking it easy for the first week seems reasonable.  I did feel a bit anxious at first about going back to work as my acupuncturist said that lots of her ladies got BFP's by resting up for the whole time. But I figured that my job isn't too stressful or strenuous and being distracted would probably improve my stress levels. I really don't think it would have made any difference if I had have stayed at home.  I have a weakness for rubbish TV so would have also started watching Jeremy Kyle, and that would really have added to my stress and anger levels.

J
X


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Jen, so glad for you dear, absolutely delighted. i DID tell you you know. xxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

I know you did Anna, its still early days though! 

Jaymac you have the right attitude. I found I wanted to come back to work too but then I only sit behind a desk. The stress was a bigger factor but I made a conscious effort not to let anything get to me. On my 2ww I went to a party and even had to even stop myself from dancing too much! So I think as long as you rest as much as possible for 2 to 3 days it should be ok to go about your business within reason! 

Jen x


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Jen - my scan is also at 9.30 on 10 July - we will be waiting at the same time OMG - describe what you look like so we can say hi. We are both going to be so nervous its untrue (well at least I will). I don't even know if there is a heart beat yet! Me - dark straight hair (shoulder length) 5.7 tall, green eyes, um um what else....can always message you in the morning to tell you what I am wearing!!! I didn't realise they did the 12 week scan at ACU - I thought they discharged you after 6 week scan? Did you ask for them to do this one? Also, do they charge you for the 6 week scan on top of everything else or is it included in the IVF package? What an expensive game.

Button  - I went to work after a week off - it definitely helped as I was going stir crazy but my current job isn't so stressful and it really did me good to think of other things. Everything you are saying reminded me of what I was thinking - I also wanted to be at ACU the whole time! What were you in for? The pee on the test thing was absolutely the worst bit of the entire IVF cycle without a doubt, in the end, I did it on my own and thank goodness the result came up very quickly so there wasn't too much time to fret. Thinking of you.x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Lou - was in just for a blood test for my platelets because of the fragmin injections.  Can't believe you and Jen are in at the same time on the same day - spooky!!

A guy from work (who knows why I am off) has been sending me very funny text messages today about people in the office.  Makes me think that I do need to go back if only for a giggle.  My job isn't hugely stressful either although can be at times.  Am just vowing to not let anything get on top of me.

BGirl - Hope your scan went OK today?? 

I have just eaten a very large 'Rocky Road'.  Not very healthly for my little beanies but it was dark chocolate so that has to score some points doesn't it?!

Button xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Lou

Spooky! It will be nice to finally meet someone there. Everyone is normally too embarassed to talk to eachother! 
I have dark hair too, wavy shoulder length. Pinky brown glasses. DH will be in a suit because he has to go to work afterwards (hes normally in scruffy stuff otherwise!). He has dead straight spiky hair. Im about 5'5''.
Ooooh it would be great to see you. If all goes well you will probably be sent downstairs afterwards to see a nurse and get more drugs.

No they only discharge you after 10 weeks. When I go on the 10th they will also take swabs and I guess that yes we do have to pay for all this on top. I havent had an invoice yet for the 6 weeks scan but Im sure its on its way. Maybe one of the others can enlighten us? I know it mounts up but I dont mind if its a positive result! No I didnt ask for either scan I think its just something they do in the normal course of events.

Yes you will be really nervous, but Im sure you will see those flickering heartbeats and you will be beaming from ear to ear afterwards! 

Ohhh Button whats a rocky road Ive gone off chocolate myself but Im ok with dark chocolate. DH brought me back a lovely box of dark choccies from Portugal last weekend. I was saving the best for last only to find that my dog has polished them all off


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Jen - will look out for pinky brown glasses. Also - good give away - my DH rides a motorbike to work so look out for helmet. Oh  - I didn't know they give you 2 scans, thanks for enlightening me. You are right, it doesnt matter re cost as long as everything is ok. Were you freaking out before 6 wk scan? 

xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

A rocky road is melted chocolate mixed with biscuits, marshmallows and a few cherries put in the fridge to harden and cut into a nice thick slab of filthy calories laden indulgence!!!

Aaaaaw, I want to come in the 10th now too!!!  Might just turn up anyway!

xxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Is that a home made indulgence Button?! If its any consolation Im sure the endorphins released in sheer pleasure had a really positive effect on your embies! 

Lou - you bet I was freaking out. When I walked in the doctor asked what was wrong and I explained that I had a blighted ovum last time and that I was really worried. But he just smiled. I was expecting him to pull the monitor away so that I couldnt see but he didnt. And when he inserted the dildo cam straight away I saw my little blob!!! He was very smiley then! 

Jen x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Not home made other wise I would have eaten far more than one small slab.  Bloody lovely though!

Only right that you will feel anxious at your scans especially after your last experience jen.   I'm sure that everything will be just fine and dandy for both of you though!

I forgot to say I woke up last night covered in sweat... could this be a sign.  Stop it!!!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Could be! Or it could be the pessaries! YES STOP IT! 

Im craving pate at the moment big time. I WANT IT NOW! But I cant have it and its driving me up the wall. I wouldnt mind but I dont normally eat it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Jen
Congrats on the BFP!  
On the invoice front, we were charged for 6 and 8 week scans, but not the final, external one at 10 weels after which we were discharged.


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Evening all

Hope every one is well and eating lots of nice things   Just been to the pub for a leaving drink and was dieing for a beer and I actually rarely drink, lets hoping I can't drink for the next 9 months.

had my day 8 scan today and it seemed to go well, actually had a female this time, a little old lady.  Apparently 19 follicles now although some are only small.  Had bloods done again and they phoned earlier to say they were now at the expected level so to continue using 4 ampules.  Back on Monday and then hopefully get a date for ET.

Pesca - in regard to drug prices I needed some more menopur so I ended all up going to Ali in Shadwell as its actually only about 20 mins from where I work.  He is not as cheap as ali in Tamworth, £13.52 per ampule compared to £12.20 from Tamworth.  Not much but all adds up.  In comparison the ACU wanted £23 per ampule.  Still only enough for the weekend so will have to go back again on Monday.

Hope everyone has got nice weekend plans

BGirl


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Morning everyone,

Just had time to read through all the posts - super active thread these ACU girls!! 
BGirl, it sounds like it's going super well for you (lots of follicles, hurra!). I am really pleased for you, and you know what you do sound so positive it's truly refreshing to read you: it almost makes me look forward to the ordeal of stimulation !!!  
Concerning the drugs, you're SO organised, I am truly impressed!!! I am going to phone around actually on Tuesday when I do the Dummy Embryo and Hycosy and they'll give me a prescription, but thanks so much for the tip: amazing the price difference with ACU! I just wonder why they need to do that if after all we all shop around and go elsewhere to get the drugs...

Happy weekend everyone - another warm semi-sunny weekend it looks like! 
Pesca


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Great news on the follies Barnet Girl!

Button - hang on in there - what date are you testing? Not sure re the sweats....its so hard not to read into every single thing. 

I am quite scared as I spoke to Mr S at ACU and he said he had very rarely seen such a high blood level at 16 days post transfer (11,000) and told me he is "praying it is twins" but he is very scared its triplets and said he "felt guilty for not pursuading me to put one embie back in". They did advise me but we were so adamant that we wanted to increase our chances, and really, what are the chances of one of the embies dividing? Maybe I will be the freak of nature, I will only find out on 10 July. What if the high level means something else sinister? I cant believe it but it really feels like another 2WW.


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Afternoon

Lou - I must admit i don't know what to say to you, like you said hopefully it is just a weird result.  At least you know you will have the backing of the ACU and London has some of the best facilities so whatever the outcome you will have the best possible help.  I know what you mean about wanting the best possible chance I am just know thinking about how many to have put back and the sensible part of me says just one but I think I already know thats not going to happen .  We go through all this and then to ask us to half our chances   only a very brave (or rich person) can make that choice.  Roll on the 10th for your next scan.

Well I'm off work for the next week now so should be able to relax a bit more and get some things done.  Don't think DH has quite got the idea behind  taking the week off, suggested I paint the front room last night . Shoulf fine out tomorrow when ET is scheduled, which is good as we might have some scheduling problems so the earlier we know the better.

BGirl


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Afternoon everyone

Lou - I can't believe Mr S called you and said that!!!  I hope it is twins but if it is more then as BGirl has said there is a lot of support out there for multiple pregnancies and I'm sure you will receive great care.  I'm sure it is a bit like another 2ww, god what torture!!

BGirl - Glad that things are looking good for you.  The little lady Dr is nice too, I like her.  Can't remember her name though.  So EC could be next week then.  I always think that it never takes that long to get mid cycle it is these next two/three weeks that are so slow.

Pesca - Glad that things are moving on for you too.  Not long and you'll be jabbing away too!!!  I'm not sure why the ACu charge so much for their drugs either when they know we will all just go elsewhere.

I am feeling VERY down in the dumps at the moment.  I am absolutely convinced that it hasn't worked.  I have felt like I have PMT for the last couple of days and spent most of this morning crying.  DH is getting fed up with me moping around but I just don't know what to do with myself.  I'm quite glad to be going back to work tomorrow although I'm sure will regret going back the moment I step through the door!!  I am going to test next Sunday which is a couple of days before my official test date but just really want to do it at the weekend.  Seeing as it was 5 day transfer I think I could test after 9 days although I won't.  My next door neighbour had IVF at the Lister and had a 5 days transfer and she tested and got a positive after 9 days.  Will test again on the Tuesday whatever the result but at least I can deal with it on the Sunday if its is as I suspect, negative.

Sorry for the doom and gloom.  Enjoy what's left of the weekend.

Button xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Lou - congrats on the BFP.  Don't worry too much about the levels, I had a look on a chart and you aren't that much over a singleton (up to 7000 at your timings) so you could just have twins.  Either way, it is standard procedure for the 'reduction' talk so please don't take it personally.  The hospital has to make you fully aware of all risks involved.  I felt scared out of my wits when Mr S said about OHSS and me having PCOS as well but I chose to go along with how I felt and continue.  I never got OHSS either but it's something you have to be made aware of.
I know how you feel about the second 2WW to see how many there are...........I didn't expect twins and my exact words in the scan room  were 'oh s***!!'


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear all,

a  quick one to say I am following everyone, especially Lou's worries over triplets. Although I am not as knowledgeable as the other Ladies, I thikn Glitter is totally right: at ACU they do seem to underline all risks involved WHATEVER the stage. It makes you scared at times and by the time you've reached your stage you might even take it on a personal level, but as long as you are aware that it is just their policy, then you musn't panic over this. Take the test results as they come !! And if it's twins, well, GREAT news no matter what no? And if it's triplets... Don't say anything until you know!

Button, so sorry to hear you are so low in mood. Please, try to think that you can't be convinced over symptoms and that only a test results done at the right moment will tell you for sure !!! I am sure hormonal levels don't help with mood swings, but going to work will maybe put your mind somewhere else - however, annoying work can be!!! So, I send you a  and hope you'll feel better soon.

Enjoy this beautiful summer evening, if you can


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you so much for all your reassuring words - I think it's just the way Mr S made me feel as I asked for reassurance and he had non for me - he is very matter of fact which is good as at least there is no bullshixxing but on the other hand, its quite harsh learning that the top man for fertility in the UK "feel guilty" and is blatantly worried!!!! I guess the main thing is that on the 10th, I see healthy heart beats, whether its 1,2 or 3. I could be worrying for nothing and I only pray we see something that's beating. 

Button - as for the PMT symptoms - remember, that's exactly how I was. I used to call my mum at 11.00 at night in tears as I had such awful PMT and I was convinced it had failed. If you have period type pains, don't fret. So did I. Try and take it easy and definitely don't test at 9 days. Really hoping this is your turn. xxx

Glitter - they also give me the OHSS talk due to my PCOS and I was also fine so maybe he is scaring me for nothing...!!! You are obviously delighted with your gorgeous twins and so would I be but triplets....a little far fetched to imagine!

B-Girl- let us know re when your ET is to take place. Good Luck!!


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Morning ladies

Well I am back at work.  Was seriously tempted to take another day off this morning but I have to get back into things at some stage.

The PMT feeling seems to have gone but I woke up last night with the mother of all period pains.  I am hoping this is good as I didn't have any bleeding this morning.  The pain seems to have gone now though.  Maybe I just dreampt it!!  

Lou - Glad that Glitter has reassured you.  A friend of mine had Mr S as her Dr and she said the same about him being a bit straight talking.  I have Dr Ranieri who I really like.  I wish I could go in and see him every day to make me feel better.  God I am turning into such a weirdo!  Don't panic, I won't test until at least Sunday.

Pesca - Thanks for you good wishes.  I know that no matter how much I try and work out am I/aren't I, the only way I am really going to know is by peeing on that stick!

BGirl - Good Luck with everything this week and I hope that you are able to get your date for EC booked in.

MummyP and Jen - Hello

Have a good day.

Button xxx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Good morning all

Just been for my last scan, they are pretty sure we will go for EC on Thursday but want to check the blood tests and it might slip to Friday.  So one last lot of Menopur injections and that its.  I ended up getting a bit emotional at the ACU, can't believe it is actually going ahead, they seem really pleased with my lining and the number of follicles, quite a few big ones and lots and lots of small ones.  Got to sit and fill out all my forms now and get DH to do his.

Button - hope your first day at work is going well, does anyone at work know?  I've not told anyone at work although i think one girl has guessed as she found my prescription on the photocopier (the stupid thing copied it twice instead of just once) but I think she is keeping quiet.  Hope it makes the days pass quicker.

Pesca - good luck for your dummy embryo transfer and Hycosy tomorrow.  They are a little bit uncomfortable but over quickly, is your DH going with you?  I dragged mine along and I think it was good for him to watch what happens and then talk to the nurse afterwards.

Lou - hope you are doing okay, are you still at home or back at work ? (if you work).

BGirl


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Barnet Girl and everyone else,

Wow, wow, great to hear your good mood and that it's all going ahead as planned !! Isn't this exciting? Hope the forms are not getting you bogged down with too much bureacuracy (I remember the first forms I had to fill out at the beginning and they were lots and a real pain to understand ..).

it's very sweet of you to remember I have those annoying tests tomorrow: DP is coming too, I want him to come into the room and see for himself what goes on rather than hearing about it ... I don't mean to be cruel, but we as women go through so much that I think it's important men know exactly what this is all about. Wouldn't you agree?

I hope everyone else is doing ok. Button how was work today? Did you manage to get rid of your period pains ?

XXXXX


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello again,

A very quick question to those who remember: I read on the ACU notes that one should take antibiotics for Hycosy (both rectaclly, yuk! and orally) to avoid any infection. Did any of you who did the Hycosy take them? Did you buy them over the counter or did they give them to you at ACU (probably charging you a bomb for them ..)?
Thanks for the tip !

XXX


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Pesca - I got my antibiotics from the ACU.  Only a few £ from what I remember.  I hope tomorrow goes well.  As BGirl said it is a little bit uncomfortable but not too bad.  I agree with you about letting our other halves see what we have to go through.  Mine came in for the ET but that is the first time he has been into one of the 'torture chambers'!!  The period pains seem to come and go.  I am hoping that they are a good sign as Lou had them too!

BGirl - Great news about the EC and glad that everything has gone well.  You'll be on the 2ww before you know it!

Button xxx


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Pesca- I also got the antibiotics from the ACU - good luck, its not too bad from what I recall. Try and relax.

B Girl- Good luck for Thursday!! Yes, I went back to work about a week after ET. It's not such a stressful job though and it did me the world of good.

Hi to everyone else. xx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Pesca

Yes I definitely agree they need to see what we go though.  mine got dragged into the Dummy ET and hycosy, mine you he cowered in the corner a bit but at least he then knows what I am talking about when I try to tell him about the scans.

The ACU give you the antibiotics, as button said they weren't too expensive.  I was also given the DR drugs at the same time and got them from the ACU, I think they overcharged a bit but not as much as with the menopur.

Take care

BGirl


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear all,

thanks so much for your advice and good wishes. As always you are all great stars  

Bgirl: keep us uptodate with your path towards the ET ! 
Button, you have a good perspective: as you say, intermittent period pains are annoying but not a sign of anything, just that it 's going well !! I laughed a lot when you talked about the torture chambers  
I'll tell you something funny and ahem a bit embarassing: when I went for my first ever pelvic scan at Homerton months ago, I had no idea what it was going to be (shows my ignorance, eh, but I've caught up with homeworks since then!), and when I realised what it was, I got terrified that it was a male Dr and he was going to see my unshaven legs: can you believe it??! I was more worried of that than having him sticking that thing into me!    
Ok, I've now ruined my reputation, I fear: you'll probably think I'm a little crazy (or just vain, ah ah ah )!

Have a good evening everyone, XX


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Aah Pesca that is funny!  I don't worry about it any more.  I am quite lucky that I am not hugely hairy but sometimes my lady garden need a bit of preening when I go in there!    I always find it quite funny that they are poking around inside you but give you a little sheet to cover your muff!!    

Button xxxx


----------



## Bethany7 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi 

This is my first post on the ACU board although I've been lurking for a while so I don't feel like you're all strangers.  I wanted to say how lovely it has been to read all your posts over the last month or so.  My work computer doesn't like the FF site so it's quite unusual for the 'reply' button to be here.  Thought I'd make the most of it and say hello as I don't know when it will let me again!

I had an IUI yesterday so am now 2ww-ing.  I think IUIs are much easier to deal with than all the drugs and injections that go with IVF.  It's also the third time we've done this and perhaps it gets easier.  Although that didn't stop me blubbing yesterday as they did the procedure!  I'm normally quite level headed, I promise, so I'm blaming it on the hormones.

Pesca, I hope that the hycosy isn't too bad and that everyone else out there is doing OK.

Bethany7


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Bethany - Welcome to the board.  We have been ttc for about the same time.

Hope that your IUI is successful and you don't have to go down the route of IVF.  Is this your last try?  Fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky!  I personally haven't found the IVF thing too bad physically, it is more the mental torture but that is the same with IUI really.

Hope everyone else is OK today.  I'm still having on and off AF pains but other than that nothing.  1 week today until OTD.  Why do they make you wait so long for testing...

Went out for a coffee with the lady a work with today.  She told me she is 12 weeks pregnant.  Brilliant!!!  I had actually already worked it out as she normally smokes like a chimney and there is now slight evidence of a little bump which I don't think she could hide much longer.  She was very sweet about it and said she would have told me sooner but didn't want to upset me.  Bless.  I know I'm not probably the easiest person to tell!

Enjoy the sunshine, it is going to chuck it down tomorrow.

Button xxx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Good afternoon

Hope you are all well, did anyone watch the tennis last night?  trying not to get to excited about Murray but last nights game was brilliant, felt so sorry for the other guy.  You must have to be thick skinned not to cringe everytime people clap when you make a mistake.

Its a beautiful day today unfortunately stuck in waiting for the gas man to come and fit a new gas meter (not my choice)

Bethany - welcome to the thread and all the best for your IUI, I know what you mean about the tears, I stared crying in my Dummy embryo transfer so god knows what I will be like in the proper one.  (note to one self - take tissues in with me)

Pesca - hope today goes well and you get the go-ahead.

Button - the little sheet does make me laugh as well, although I must admit I always tend to wear long tops anyway so I'm covered up.

Had a funny moment last night, was busy seducing DH to make sure he was all fresh for EC and he kept looking at me a bit strange, it wasn't till afterwards I realised he had been fascinated by the plaster I had stuck on my stomach from the nights injection and the collection of bruises around it   I can't imagine its a very sexy sight 

Better get on, got a long list of those little jobs you never normally get round to - done the fridge, now got to sort the paperwork draw out, you know the one everything gets dumped in.

Take care

BGirl


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry not been on but its so hard to keep up with you all! 

Pesca you did make me laugh with your story! Hope the EC goes really well. When is it? 

Button - I know exactly how you felt about your friend. The same thing happened to me and I needed an academy award for the way I handled it. Dont worry you will get your wish too. And dont worry about the AF pains, I still have them now and more severe pains too. So are you on the 1ww now? 

Welcome to the board Bethany - I hope its third time lucky for you! 

BG - enjoy the paperwork drawer! I must admit there is only so much you can do to prepare for tx. It wont be long before more chores come round again but you make sure you enjoy the rest while you can.

Lots of love to everyone else. Hope you are all ok

Jen xx

Glitter - Rachel and Daniel look gorgeous by the way, they are really coming on!


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

paw said:


> Speranza.... so happy for you. You had IVF at the ACU at the same time as me..... and i read your story... and went through your heartbreak with you (i also failed first time round). Now i'm over the moon for you ... bloomin brilliant... lots of people getting pregnant on this thread... so it must be lucky!! One question... were you on the same drugs/protocol as at the ACU as you seemed to respond much better second time round.....


Yes, the protocol has been completely different. I took GonalF (I do not know if it is the same in the UK) instead of Meropur and no Clomid. The doctor in Italy told me that the protocol from ACU looked like one for poor responder, which - in his opinion - I was not. The difference is that the majority of Italian doctors do not take seriously the AMH, but only the FSH and sometimes inibine. My FHS is good ( that's why the Italian doctor was optimistic about my response. In the end I had 17 follies and 3 eggs out 3 have been fertilised (we have a law - unfortunately - which does not allow us to fertilise more than 3 eggs!!!!  )
I also had acupuncture 3 months prior ICSI and changed my diet (started the Zone diet).

Good luck


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Pains are a bit more frequent than they were.  Hope this isn't a bad sign.  Are the pains exactly the pain as you get before AF?  I guess it doesn;t really matter, either I am or I'm not.  To be honest I don't think I normally get pains this bad before AF actually arrives.  It's normally in the first couple of days of full flow.

Jen - Yes, I guess I am now on the 1ww.  Sounds a lot better!  My sanity has been stretched to the limit with all my friends and family dropping like flies!  I am now up to 9 in just over 12 months.  That's almost 1 every month for god's sake.  Maybe I will be the one to break the total into double figures!  

Speranza - Glad that things are going well.  Have you had a scan yet?

BGirl - I watched the tennis, it was great wasn't it?  Not sure he will go any further though as he has Nadal next.  He has much better muscles than Murray!!  We don't have a drawer that everything goes in, we have the dining room table!!  It gets very annoying and is just down to complete laziness that it gets so untidy!  Hope you are enjoying your time off.

Button xxx


----------



## Bethany7 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the welcoming messages - it's been great to find this site and hear what everyone else thinks.  Has done wonders for my sanity!  I sometimes think that the worst thing about treatment is not knowing what's 'normal' and having no-one to talk about it with.  Yes, this is my last IUI and I only grew one follicle despite the tamoxifen so am worried that I will turn out to be a poor responder when it comes to IVF.  But that's getting ahead of myself - as you say this could be third time lucky.  I certainly feel much better this time round than I have on the others - less bloated and constipated (sorry TMI) -  so perhaps things are going right.

Crossing my fingers for you Button.  If you don't normally have pains and do this time then that's maybe a good sign.  Hoping so much that it is.  Sounds like you were really brave with your work colleague.  My tummy always turns over when I have to paste on that excited smile, to reassure them that you're really happy for them and coping and that they've told you right etc. etc.  I sometime think it's easier when people don't know and don't tiptoe around watching your reaction.    You'd think we'd be used to it by now and the tummy wouldn't do the flip thing - but it always does.

Speranza - so pleased that things worked out for you in Italy.  Sounds like you had a lovely doctor.

BGirl - that is such a good idea to get things all tidied up in advance of EC.  Will mean that you won't be tempted to do it while you're supposed to be putting your feet up.  Have you got any good videos and magazines planned?

Jen and Lou and everyone else out there - hoping that all is well and that you have a good evening.


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Bethany - Good luck with your 2ww - hoping this does the trick with you and welcome to the boards.

Button - My pains were AF pains and pretty constant/severe at times, also like I was day 2 of AF so it may well be a good sign.

One week on thurs till scan - so scared - just want to see a heart beating. xx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear all,

I have been reading everyone a bit quickly so sorry if I can't wish you all great things with your adventure ... I am going to be egoistic today and ask for a big hug and some advice . 
I didn't do Dummy Embryo or HyCosy today as my fertility levels are too low ... So low that Dr Serhal (to whom I will speak tomorrow) may recommend it's not worth doing IVF because even if they give me the highest dosages of drugs, I may produce only a couple of eggs and their quality may not be good enough.
For the records: 
FSH 9.1
AMH 6.36 (2.2 to 15.7 is considered low)
E measurements: pre- 82; post- 226 (I think..).

What next? Donor egg? Has anybody found herself in this situation? If so, how to proceed? I may be sounding ready for the next step and in mood of being coldly strategic and pragmatic, but I think it's my defense mechanism for avoiding to burst into tears and feel it's not my destiny to be a mother ...   
Thanks everyone for any help you may give, Pesca


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Pesca  

Oh I'm so sorry the results came back so negative, I hope you manage to have a good chat to Dr S tomorrow.  Make sure he explains everything, as your FSH doesn't look too bad and your E results seems to be what they told me should happen ( a rise of around 160)

but its your AMH that is the worst result and I think the ACU put a lot of measure in (not all the clinics seem to).  It might be worth you either doing a search on AMH levels on the site or posting in the investigations thread to see what levels other people have had and gone on to have successful IVF.  

I don't really know much about donor eggs but again there is a thread on here you could look into.  I know some clinics specialise more in this then others.

I wish you all the best for the next few days, and try and take in as much as you can so you can have a good discussion with DP before making any decisions.

And don't forget its up to you to make your own destiny, there are a number of routes you can go down to become a mother, there is a long way to go yet before you dare even contemplate giving up on your dream to be a mother.  

All the best and I will be thinking of you and DP and praying you get answers and a way forward   

BGirl


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi all.... hope everyone is doing well.

Speranza: thanks for letting me know re. your protocol.  I have nearly exactly the same FSH as you (7.2) but higher AMH (12).... and i did not produce many follicles at ACU... i think i had about 8 good ones and 4 small ones.... you've given me something to think about.  I'm currently going through my second cycle and have produced even fewer follies... final scan tomorrow but only looking like 7. Trying to stay positive....   ... and i've just turned 40 so i'm no spring chicken.... ahhh!!  

Pesca: Listen up sweetie.  I was told by Dr S (who though very very good... a little pessimistic) that i would probably only produce a maximum of 3 follicles and had only a 40% chance of producing ANY!  I was gutted but decided to go ahead with GIFT (2 people on this board got pregnant with GIFT... one lady had triplets).  We decided to go ahead with GIFT and i got transferred to IVF after producing over double this amount... and as i've said above i've got 7 this time around.  I actually had the choice of 4 grade 1, 8 cell embryos on the first cycle.... so not bad for someone who was told she may not get any!  Please try and stay positive.  The truth is they don't know how you will respond until you start your drug protocol.....so my advice is to hang on in there honey and take each hurdle as it comes.

Something to make you laugh: Had hilarious scan yesterday. I'm lying on the scan bed with knickers off, legs akimbo, when the Doc asks me whether i would mind if 2 student doctors watch me being scanned with the 'dildo' (my words!).  I'm like, yeah, sure, bring 'em in doc, more the merrier... infact let's have a bloomin party down there... drink anyone? canape? .........jeeeez.  

xx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear Bgirl and Paw,

Thanks SO much for your words: they have put me in a better MUCH more informed mood than I was when I got home and wrote my  post.
The truth is: I tend to succumb to Dr's opinions as I always feel they know more than I do and that I should therefore trust them and what they say - no matter what. I realise from your words, paw, that I shouldn't be like this, and that I should go ahead with my own decisions rather than Dr S's ones only. It's not easy for me to be like this, but tomorrow morning when I get Dr. S on the phone I'll try to understand and discuss as best I can. In truth I'd like to talk to him face to face but they insisted today he hasn't got a free appointment tomorrow, which left my DP TRULY furious (his words: " how can such a delicate situation be discussed over the phone?!?"  - he has a point).
The problem with me is that I can't have GIFT because DP's sperm is too immature and we have no choice but to have ICSI. 
Paw and Bgirl, I will take your advice, and thanks for making me laugh a little ... I hope at least one of the students was female (doesn't any of you get surprised at the fact that fertility doctors are ALL men?).

So, back on track, I wish GOOD LUCK to you paw with the follicles -  
And also lots of GOOD LUCK to Bethany and welcome - sorry to have sent such a   post as an introduction ... I swear I am normally more upbeat !

Wish me luck for my talk to Dr S tomorrow - I just get so nervous talking to Drs especially when it is by telephone - I just get depressed by bad news!!

XXX THANKS THANKS AGAIN


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Pesca - Good luck with the phonecall.... i agree with your husband they should really be talking to you face to face.... 

Also remember that if they are still all doom and gloom you can always go to a different hospital.  The Lister and the ARGC are in particular suppose to be very good for women who are categorised as 'poor responders'.  There is a thread on this board (under IVF) called 'poor responders' and the ladies on there can give you some really good advice.  Alot of them have got pregnant through ICSI with higher FSH and lower AMH than you... so don't you give up hope!

x


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Good morning everyone,

First of all, I wanted to apologise - I was so down yesterday, I feel I took over the thread with my worries and cries ... SORRY!!!
Paw, thanks for this - I 've had a look at the low respondents thread and I'll send a post. I 'm phoning ACU in 15 min and demand I get to SEE Dr S rather than speak to him ...
THANKS so much for support!!! I'll try to turn into a fighter  , I promise!!

XX Pesca


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Pesca, sorry I didn't log in to see your message last night.  I think Paw has covered everything I was going to say to you.  UCH do see to be very hung up on the level of your AMH and although this does seem to be a good indicator of your ovarian reserve it doesn't necessarily mean that you won't respond well.  Your FSH seems OK to me.  They like it be under 10 which yours is.  The truth is that you may not make loads of follicles.  I remember you saying that your Antral Follicle Count that you had a week or so ago was quite low.  This gives them an idea of how many follicles you are likely to get during stimulation.

If Mr S is all doom and gloom today (I have never seen him so not sure what he is like) then as paw says the ARGC and the Lister are both a bit more receptive to so called 'Poor Responders'.  I have posted on the Poor Responders board as my AMH was 11 so also quite low and I was concerned about how well I would respond.  Some people are lucky and get a bumper crop of follies but the truth is that you only need one.  Please don't give up hope just let.  You have a long way to go yet.  I will be thinking of you today.  

paw - good luck with the rest of your treatment.  As I said about, you only need 1!!  Fingers crossed.

Hi to everyone else, will pop back on later.

Button xxx


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Good morning all

Hope everyone is well, just a quick message and then I'm off shopping for the day.

Pesca - Hope you managed to get an appointment, and get some more information.  Don't worry about your posts being about you, we all use this website to get support and to receive it when needed.  We all have to start at the beginning sometime, just think you can now go on and help other people who have to go through this process, and chances are you are actually helping us by taking our minds of our problems .  

i also meant to say, don't forget that at the end of the day the clinic wants to make money and they get a lot of 'customers' because their  stats are so good.  Therefore they might not be that keen on helping people that might have an effect on the stats, ie might need a few tries to get it right.

Let us know how today goes, thinking of you

BGirl


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Hope you don`t mind me gate crashing your thread. We have just had a failed cycle and are looking into private clinics in London. We have been to UCH`s open evening but I was wondering if you could answer a few queries I had about them:

Dummy Embryo and Hycosy:
-do they do this for everyone starting with them or is it done for those having IVF/ICSI first time? 
-do you pay for these seperately or are they included in the IVF/ICSI cost? 
-how soon after initial consultation can you start tx, even if you have Dummy Embryo and Hycosy as well?
-did you need to have any other tests (eg bloods) before starting?

I would appreciate any other feedback that you can give about them too, such as about the staff and tx protocols they tend to use.

Thank you for your time and good luck with your treatment!

Roses x x x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all

Just a quickie from me because things are mad at work at the moment.

I just wanted to say to Pesca how sorry I am you've had this experience and result from Mr S. You've had excellent advice from the others and I cant really add anything.
I just wanted to say dont worry for ranting your feelings on here as thats what we are all here for. I dont blame you for being so emotional about it.
I hope you can find a solution, I think its always too soon to quit.

Thinking of you
Jen x


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

RosesAreRed said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you don`t mind me gate crashing your thread. We have just had a failed cycle and are looking into private clinics in London. We have been to UCH`s open evening but I was wondering if you could answer a few queries I had about them:
> 
> ...


Hello Rose,
The dummy ET and Hycosy are priced separately but it does get added into the ball park figure quoted by ACU for ICSI treatment. You will be billed (well, we were!) after each visit into the clinic and we just left our credit card details which was debited each time and we were sent a separate invoice in the post with the breakdown of charges.
I would recommend having them done since peoples' bodies are different and it's better to find out in advance if they may have problems at ET time!
With regards to treatment starting, it depends on where you are on your cycle and getting the AMH test (ovarian reserve) results back. For me, my initial consultation was April 17th 2007. I had the AMH test done and was then able to start treatment at the beginning of May 2007. I did have the dummy ET and hycosy too. The actual stimms (injections) started on the 4th June 2007.

I would recommend that you note when day one of AF is for at least 6 months or more, if you haven't already done so.

Get your HIV/HEP and chlamydia tests done on the NHS and take the results printed with you. We forgot about getting HIV and HEP and got charged by ACU for the privilege - our fault entirely!

The price of the treatment includes an average charge of drugs. It depends on how much you need as menopur is expensive at £23 a vial and you will need at least 2 per day over the stimming period. I got all my drugs from ACU but they will give you a px so you can go anywhere for them and there are many threads on where to get them from on here.

I have no problem with the clinic, they were very helpful and the nurses were lovely however I do have my mother who used to work in this area who could answer any query we had.

Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Roses

Sorry to hear about your failed cycle.  I think that Glitter has pretty much covered everything.

I am very happy at the ACU and have only had good experiences (although no BFP - yet  ).

This whole business is very expensive and I would say that they are definitely not the cheapest in London but I hope that doesn't put you off.  The Dr's and nurses are lovely and as I said have only had good experiences there.

I was on 6 x vials of Menopur a day so got my drugs from Ali's pharmacy in Shadwell which probably saved me about £500.

HTH?

Good Luck!

Button xx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear Bgirl, Button and Paw and everyone else,

how sweet of you - you are so great for letting me off ranting and crying ... It's just so wonderful to be in the forum (sorry if I sound repetitive, but I MEAN IT so I say it again !).

I posted a thread in the poor respondents, but wanted to give u a quick update: I demanded to see Dr S face to face, so I jumped on Tube immediately and went to see him. In reality, Dr Sah was skeptical but Dr. S wasn't at all. He simply said my chances of pregnancy are 5% and that he had to be realistic with me, but that if we chose to go forward with treatment he 'd hope I would be in that 5%. On top of that, he answered all my questions, saying that I've got only 3 follicles and it's that count combined with low AMH that gives the bleak pic. In reality, if my DP's sperm was good (we've got only testicular frozen sperm to play with), I'd probably be pregnant by now because it only takes 1 egg. How weird is that?
Ok, so the way forward is a short protocol with max dosage - starting from the day after tomorrow (I've the Dummy Embryo and Hycosy tomorrow). That makes me think I haven't got the time to get my drugs outside ACU, but I'll ask the nurse tomorrow when I go for testing. 
So, has anyone done a highest dosage cycle with a short protocol? It scares me but he said that the only thing that should make me decide to go forward or not is the low success rate (5%). If I am happy to try it out, then, he said, go for it.
I've more or less decided, haven't I? 

Paw: how did the scan go today? Let us know - I am thinking of you   and hope u'll get lots of follies . By the way, Dr S too told me that he'll only do egg collection if I have a minimum of 4 follies. But you are so right: it all depends how you respond to drugs. Did you also go on highest dosage?

Glitter, thanx so much for answering Roses so well - I told her a few things, but u knew a lot more ... It was helpful to me too!! And Roses, a big hello back to you!

XXX


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Pesca

I've just read your post on the PR thread too.  So, so glad that you got some answers.  I quite agree that you should have seen Mr S Face to Face.  They have to be realistic with you, it would be wrong of them into misleading you.  The fact is that you are still in with a chance which is all that counts.

I had the Short Protocal with max stims.  Well I started on 5 x Menopur for the first 3 days then I was put up to 6, which is the max.  You should be OK to still get the drugs from Ali in Shadwell.  They always have drugs for fertility treatment in.  Even if you only get your Menopur, which is the most expensive thing you will have to buy, which I did in the end, it will save you over £500 which is not to be sniffed at!!  You won't start the Menopur until you have started your period anyway so have another couple of weeks.  Give them a call and tell them you will need 6 x vials for 11 or 12 days.  If they don't have enough they will have some to keep you going I'm sure and then you could collect the rest when it's in. The number is 020 77909150.  They are right opposite Shadwell Tube Station on the DLR.

Hello everyone else.  Hope you are all OK. 

I have pretty much decided I am going to wait until OTD rather than doing it a couple of days early.  I would hate to get a -ve just because it had been too early.  Just hope it's a good birthday!!!

Button xxx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Button, you might consider testing early when you know it will be - ve to be sure the HCG is out of your system. i am sure all will be fine but it wold be awful to think it was a +ve and then find it was the hcg trigger. 

Pesca, it all depends how old you are my sweet. ultimately it is ALL about egg quality. more or less eveyrthing else they can fix. (speaking as someone with probably poor quality!) AMH despite what they say has nothing to do with quality. i am always on about this. it measures quantity. if you have zero quanity you get zero results with ivf. to this extent and no other it is related to ivf success.

(see what i mean?)


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Dear Button,

thanks for telling me about your cycle, and the tip on the Menopur - I'll call tomorrow the Ali Pharmacy. I know for sure that Dr S will put me on 6 ampules - the max, as you say, from the very beginning. Can I ask you: were the side-effects of max dose easy to bear for you? GOOD GOOD luck with your testing    Not as knowledgeable as Anna III, I'm afraid, but she has a point. 

Anna, I am 36 (DAMN, I just realised I forgot to put my own age on my signature, I swear I didn't do it because I wanted to hide it ). You are right it's all down to egg quality, but I can tell you one thing: I asked precisely this question to Dr S this morning and he said that low antrifollicular count (I have 3) and low AMH COMBINED means that quantity AS WELL AS quality is low, because the chances of good quality eggs diminish from lower numbers. HOWEVER: my objection (which I thought of after I walked out of the door   stupid me) is that what if I produce 2 eggs and they're top quality?! I do see what you mean, MANY THANKS!!!

XXX


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Pesca - I have been very lucky, I think, haven't had any side effects from anything even the v high dose of Menopur.

Anna III - I see your point but I had EC 2 weeks ago today so I think it would be a very fine line for me thinking that the HCG was out of my system or it actually being a real -ve and I don't think I could put myself through that at this stage.  If I test on Tuesday it will be 3 weeks since my Pregnyl jab, surely it would be out of my system by then...

Button xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Button hun, test when you feel ready 

The HCG can stay in your body for up to 14 days so if you had EC 2 weeks ago today then it should be gone by now........but I'm with you, I've never tested early as I don't see the point and would rather know that the result was as accurate as possible, rather than wondering "what if".

Loads of luck to you...keeping fingers crossed  
Natasha


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks Natasha

I am just a chicken and I would put off testing forever if I could!!

Button xxx


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

*Glitter*, *Button*, *Pesca* thank you all for you feedback. It has been really helpful. UCH definitely sounds like they know what they are doing.

We had our follow-up today for our previous failed tx and the doctor advised that we go private anyway as she thinks we need PGS and blastocysts because we have been producing really good embies for both fresh cycles, especially the last one. They were really hopeful for us this time and were very upset about the result.

We`ll decide which clinic to go to once we have our consultations. Looks like our tx will cost much more now 

Has anyone had PGS at UCH?

*Button*, thanks for the info on Ali in Shadwell, I have noted it down too. Good luck with the rest of your 2WW!!   
*Glitter*, thanks for the detailed information once again and your twins are absolutely gorgeous, you must be so proud of them.
*Pesca*, good luck with the Dummy Embryo T and Hycosy tomorrow. Sounds like you`ll be in great hands.

Good luck to everyone!
Roses xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Button hun, test when you feel ready
> 
> The HCG can stay in your body for up to 14 days so if you had EC 2 weeks ago today then it should be gone by now........but I'm with you, I've never tested early as I don't see the point and would rather know that the result was as accurate as possible, rather than wondering "what if".
> 
> ...


I'm sort of with Minxy here. My jab was 11pm on the Monday night for EC the following Tues pm. My official test date was Monday 9th July and I tested on the Friday before which made it 18 days after the jab as I couldn't wait the weekend (I went back to work 3 days into 2ww which took my mind off it!!). I wasn't tempted before this though for the same reasons as Minxy


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Pesca, yes i see what he means but there is no literature or study to say the CHANCES of a good egg are reduced. the absolute numbers are of course. 
i
there's a great deal of confusion about the AMH test Im afraid.

it is howevver true to say that those with LOW amh on the whole will be older women and to that extent are less likely to have good eggs. BUT it's not correlated directly with AMH in the same way as, for example, sheer numbers of eggs are. at 36, there will be good eggs no question. xxx


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I have 1 question (practical): do u have the email address of Dr. S? Is there any way one can contact him via email?

Anna III, thanks for your comments. My determination to beat the odds of this 5% success rate is growing thanks to your words and everyone else here.  I send you all a big   of thanks.

XXX


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

no unfort no email addresses and that is an area UCH falls down in. the lister people come back to you same day if not immediately on email! 

i don't buy the 5% - ask what the rates are for people in YOUR EXACT POSIITION? those ar ethe only relevant ones....


----------



## barnet girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello all

well didn't get much shopping done was back home and in bed within 2hours.  Feeling really iffy, just a general sick feeling and am so bloated most of my clother do not fit.  I caught sight of myself in a shop window and I'd swear I looked about 5 months pregnant (maybe thats just wishful thinking ).  Can't wait for tomorrow now although beginning to get a bit emotional ( bit she says I've been crying at the slightest thing for the last few days)  DH is due back soon, he's been away for a few days with work so that will make me feel better.

Pesca - good news that they are willing to go ahead, good luck again for your Dummy ET and Hysyco tomorrow and it will be great if you get to start straight away.  Sounds like you are getting lots of good advice from people who understand exactly what you are going through,

Button - I'm with you on the testing as well, if plans go ahead we will be on holiday when I'm due to test, so I will probably wait until we get back (if I have enough progesterone).  I guess its down to what you feel comfortable with.

Glitter - your twins are gorgeous and look like a handful.

Rose - the others have mainly answered your questions, I've not had PGD so can't comment on that.  My experience so far is excellent, everyone is very friendly and knowledable.  I've managed to get early appointments (9am and 9.30am) for all of my scans and bloodtests and have not been made to wait long at all (once 15 mins).  I had my OST (fsh, AMH and estrodial trigger shot) on day 3/4 of my cycle, the dummy ET on the 14th and then started DR the next week.  The protocol I'm on takes 6 weeks from start of DR to ET.

Hope everyone else is doing well

Take care 
BGirl


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi all

Scan showed i have 6 good sized follies and 3 smaller ones that we hope will catch up.  Let's wait and see what happens.... i'm trying to stay really positive.

Pesca: glad you have come to a decision... that can be tough in itself.  I was on 5 amps on Menopur a day.... i don't know why but i was never asked to do 6.... Keep positive about your antral follicle count as well.  I was told i only had 2 on one side and one on the other... and that was the last cycle when i got 8 eggs. I think what Dr S does is give you the worst case scenario which means every victory is sweeter.  Medicine is not an exact science.... that's why they'll only know the truth once you start stimms.


Guess what?  Only went and broke my bloomin toe today walking away from the ACU (i fell over!)  I'm in agony and of course there is nothing that can be done other than rest it.... i'm such a tit... i've got EC on Friday so i hope the pain goes... my foot is black!!

x


----------



## Lou27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Gosh - busy board whilst i've been away.

Firstly - Pesca, I am so so sorry about the horrendous time you have been having but you absolutely did the right thing by going into see Mr S as his telephone manner isn't always the best and at least he is 100% honest with you even if you don't always want to hear what he has to say (at least that's what I found). I am so pleased you are going ahead and wish you all the luck in the world with this cycle and that you are counted in that silly percentage he gave you (try not to think about percentages if at all possible). 

Barnet Girl  - GOOD LUCK!! Thinking of you honey for tomorrow.

Button  -try and hold off testing if at all possible!! I tested on day 15 post transfer which should be fine and even 14 shouldn't be a problem. How are you feeling?

Today, I woke up feeling very sick for the first time. Couldnt eat until lunch time and then was ravenous - had a whole vegetarian breakfast and local caf with the works - scrambled eggs/toast/mushrooms/baked beans/tomato/vege sausauge....YUM!

One week tomorrow until 7 wk scan - freaking out I wont see a heart beat and that I'll have to do this all over again. Why am I SO negative??!


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Lou,

don't be negative ... U mustn't think that you'll have to do it all over again: the trick is to think that in fact you don't have to because u'll have a heartbeat!!!   Speaking of this, have you ever thought of doing some visualization ? Some say it's rubbish and doesn't work - well, even if it doesn't it does help you stay calm and positive. It has worked for me for other things in the past.
In fact, THANX so much for your words and comments - quite right: % do not count until you've done it, right? My DP who has cancer has always told me never to think of %: you become a % figure only once the deed is done (in his case cure or death), in our case success or failure. Until then, we are simply not in that figure yet. So, wishing you lots of   

Paw, oh no!! I am SO sorry to hear of your toe - are you sure it's broken? How bad is it? I wanted to say thanks to you too - your story too is so encouraging. I mean it: hearing your experiences and your wise comments does me wonder!!!  Despite the toe, do stay positive, and speak to you follies ...  

I was actually laughing with DP today after reading your comforting comments and told him that perhaps in order to help my 3 follies become 4 we should start talking to them and caress them .... 

Anna III, you are totally right!!! Of course, I should have asked % of those in my exact position, but I figure they don't have that %, do they, probably? And I have now stopped thinking of that .... Thanks for the tip on email. One thing:  I have found Paul Serhal on the UCL contact list (handy that I am a UCL member of staff myself), so I wonder if he'll respond on that email (surely there can't be more than one Paul Serhal at UCL Gynaeo dept).

XX


----------



## speranza (Dec 2, 2007)

Pesca said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have been reading everyone a bit quickly so sorry if I can't wish you all great things with your adventure ... I am going to be egoistic today and ask for a big hug and some advice .
> I didn't do Dummy Embryo or HyCosy today as my fertility levels are too low ... So low that Dr Serhal (to whom I will speak tomorrow) may recommend it's not worth doing IVF because even if they give me the highest dosages of drugs, I may produce only a couple of eggs and their quality may not be good enough.
> ...


I have had the same problem: fsh good ( 8 ) and AMH low (about 6 I do not remember). Dr. R at ACU told me that I had low ovarian reserve, that I would have had problems producing eggs, that the quality would have been low and bla bla... In fact they give a very low dosage of Meropur (like a poor responder)
I have had 9 follicles and only 1 has been fertilised... In Italy my doctor told me that sometimes if you get too much drugs the quality of your eggs might not be good.

my impression, reading FF and other similar Italian web sites, is that sometimes some clinics try not to incourage people with low AMH as they can affect their brilliant statistics. 
I am very surprised of what ACU told you, especially before having a try. Everybody responds in a different way and sometimes in a different way with different drugs

I am very sorry for you, hope you can sort it out

good luck


----------



## Pesca (Jun 11, 2008)

Good morning everyone,

Speranza - thank you for your words and comments, but in fact, there were, thank god, some developments: I went to see Dr S, currently ACU director, who was only realistic rather than skeptical. He quoted me % (5% rate of sucess for a pregnancy for me), but then said that he'd support me if I wished to go ahead. So, I am going ahead, hoping those follies will grow and ignoring % figures.
I suppose, this business with ACU not wanting to ruin its stats must have some truth - especially since Dr S said he won't proceed to egg collection unless he's got a min of 4 follies in me. I try not to be cynical, and we shall see: if worse comes to worse, I'll try to convince him to go ahead ... Not sure how yet , but I'll find a way.
As you can see, I am optimist this morning!!! Must be the sun out there before it gets rainy today


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi there,
Both ARGC and ACU stats are very good and it would appear that they do select their patients quite carefully.  Unfortunately since the introduction of league tables in all walks of life, everyone does everything possible to make themselves look the best and often at the expense of some people


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Morning everyone

Pesca - Glad that you are feeling positive today.  I would definitely be going ahead too if I was in your position and would also be thinking of ways to persuade him if you didn't get to 4 follies!  Fingers crossed that it won't come to that.

BGirl - Sorry I forgot to wish you good luck for EC today.  I hope it goes well and they get lots of nice eggs.

Lou - It understandable that you are worried but I'm sure that everything will be OK.  Hopefully you will be able to relax a bit more after you have had this scan.  A week today!

Paw - Great news about the follies.  Hope the smaller ones are able to catch up.  Bummer about the toe.  I remember my mum breaking her toe and there really isn't anything that you can do about it.  Hopefully it isn't too painful for you.  Not what you need when you are going through tx too!

Still not a lot to report from me.  No bleeding, which is obviously a good thing!  I am still getting some very painful cramps which are waking me up in the night.  Still hope this is a good thing although if I am pregnant I hope that they stop soon as they really bloody hurt!

Roses - Haven't had PGS at all so can't help you with that I'm afraid.  Hopefully you will be able to make a decision soon.

Have a good day.

Button xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll be locking this old thread in a moment so please save any messages before posting otherwise you may lose them

thanks
N x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way.........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=147962.0

N x


----------

